# Glenallen Shawl KAL



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Glenallen Shawl KAL. If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selection, ask questions, post pictures, provide cheerleading services for each other, etc. It is a fun group knitting experience and we would love to have you join us.

Glenallen is a top-down, triangular lace shawl that was designed to be knitted in lace weight yarn, although fingering weight will work also. The Glenallen pattern is charted with detailed instructions on how to read the charts. My charts are large and very easy to read. Even people who have not cared for charts previously have found my very user friendly. _I highly recommend that you set the Page Scaling on your Adobe Acrobat printing window (left side) to NONE in order for the charts to print as large as possible._

*Blocked Size*: Medium 76 x 38; Large 86 x 43; Small 66 x 33; Shawlette 56 x 28 (detailed blocking instructions are included with the pattern)

*Yardage required*: The red shawl pictured (medium size) used 800 yards of lace weight on US #3 (3.25mm) needles. The blue shawl pictured (large size) used 1,050 yards of lace weight on the same needle size. Test knitters used about 650 yards of lace weight when knitting the small size. Yardage ranges listed on the pattern are based on the amount used by test knitters.

If you have not worked with charts before but have experience knitting lace, I think that you could certainly knit this shawl while learning to use charts for lace. Everyone here on the KAL can help make that happen. My free Ashton Shawlette pattern here on the site has very helpful info for new chart readers as well.

*How to get the pattern*: The pattern is $5, and is available by either:

1) PM me here with Glenallen Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.

2) Directly through the Craftsy.com website for immediate download. At the bottom left of this post (right above where it says Reply), you will see a link to my Craftsy store where the pattern may be purchased via PayPal.

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the pattern or the KAL.

Here are a few pics of Glenallen:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome everyone to GlenAllen. Mine is frogged again. The yarn, needles and I are not speaking the same language. My Elizabeth is now frogged too. The yarn for that one in all the fancy stitches ended up looking like mud. now I am doing the wilshire instead with all that straight knitting it should look better.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Man, you do some incredible design work! I have bought this pattern and the Elizabeth shawl from you. Beautiful!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Hooray! I have been waiting and waiting for the Glenallen; the name alone spoke to me and I knew after my visit to the whiskey trail in Scotland last year, I had to make this shawl. I am using Alpaca Cloud from Knitpicks in the Iris Heather colorway - it looks just like I remember the fields of heather looking from my trip - on size 3 US needles. So far, I am on row 5, third repeat of chart 2. I am grateful for all the tips I picked up on the other KALS as I need them all here. The pattern is well written as always, but this design is more intricate and not as "stacked" so I have trouble seeing where I am in the design. While I still rely on markers, there are those three rows where I work around them and move them to do the double decrease. Lifelines are in place as well but so far by going carefully, I have been okay. How is everyone else doing? Debi


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a quick question, how do you get your stitches to look so uniform? Your YO's all seem to come out bigger than mine to. Is that from blocking super tight?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hellooooooo I has arrived....on 3rd repeat of chart 2,row 6,she is lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Even the way Glenallan is draped makes a big difference between the 2 pictures .... absolutely beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

I have loved the blue one ever since I saw it on Ravelry MANY months ago. Have the pattern, need to decide on the yarn. Once I finish the beaded cape-let that I am working on....it's Glenallen time!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm progressing along with the Glenallen. There is a lot of work in it, but I am loving it, although last night I didn't make a lot of progress, then even even forgot two yarnovers, although I thought I had been reciting my stitches as I went along. Apparently my mind and hands don't work in synch! Actually it was probably that I was tired, and for the lacework I need to be awake and alert.

I hope to finish chart 4 this evening.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, this is what I have learned this week: when you have something that works use it! I was able to finish my Ashton because my son had gifted me a set of Cubics. I went out and bought some ChaioGoo lace weights. My daughter bought me some absolutely gorgeous Emerald green Zephyr lace weight. So I decided that I was going to use my GhaioGoo needles to knit the Glenallen because I had done the Ashton in Knit Picks' Shadow tonal. Boy was that a wrong move! After starting and finishing Chart 1 five times, what I had was a very loose looking mess! When I am really stressed I start crying and I was a blubbering mess and wanted to go find some fingering weight to finish the Glenallen, but the Emerald green looked and me and said " you know you don't want to give up on me just yet" so I looked at my Cubics and decided to give them a go; I am now looking at a lace shawl in the making; my hands don't hurt and I have learned my lesson! You wouldn't believe that I am actually a psychologist by trade would you?! LOL! Love you Shawlettes! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I'm on the second repeat of Chart 2, using Jaggerspun Zephyr yarn in the color copper -- size 3 needles. As far as I'm concerned, the "jury" is still out on whether I will ever use this specific yarn again. It is too lightweight for me. However, I will persevere. Perhaps in time, I will change my mind.

I don't dare knit with this yarn and pattern if I'm getting tired. Did that already, and ended up having to frog four rows. Ugh!

I also find this pattern a little more difficult in some of the stitch sequences, but, as I proceed, I'm getting used to them.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

try a pair of Cubics, they actually hold the Zehphr quite well.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried with my #3 hiya hiya, boy that puppy is slippery! Add the lace weight to slippage, FROGGED! I am determined to finish the Wilshire with the other yarn and then I will do the GlenAllen


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I ran some errands and then took a nap. Welcome back... 

This pattern is indeed harder to read your knitting and memorize, so if you are having a bit of trouble at times, it is not surprising. Luckily, because the same 32 rows repeat a few times, you will get the rhythm of it after a bit. 

Agnes and Sue, both are looking good! 

CathyAnn, I predict that before long, and it might not be this shawl it may be the next, you will love that Zephyr. It took me about two shawls to be a lace weight convert. It really is my favorite weight now. Like knitting with air. 

Deamfli, regarding my YOs. Every four rows or so, at the end of a RS row, I look over the last inch or so that I've knitted. With a US2 DPN in hand, I tug this way and that, evening out the knitting. YO too big? I make it smaller by pulling that extra yarn into a stitch or two next to it and then redistributing the tension. You know how sometimes the stitch next to a YO is really gaping? I pull the excess into the other knit stitches next to it, again, evening out the tension. Anything that look less than perfect for this obsessive Nelly is corrected. It takes a bit longer, but I rather enjoy it. And yes, I block my shawls so hard I'm surprised I don't hear them screaming. 

Umoza, thank goodness you worked that out!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Agnes and Sue, Looking good  Like the colors too.
CathyAnn, I have some yarn that makes Zephyr feel like I am using worsted weight compared. I really like the Zephyr. For me personally I find it very easy to work with.
That Copper is going to be simply gorgeous. Hope you hang in there with it.

Enjoy knitting this fantastic pattern everyone.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

My dear Shawlettes, I feel very bad that I am so behind... I see some beautiful Glenallens already in making, and I even did not knit Nadira yet. I am so busy with my charity knitting (I am knitting socks for the orphanage in Kazakhstan) that don't have time for shawls. I hope to catch up sometime in September... Happy knitting to everyone!!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> My dear Shawlettes, I feel very bad that I am so behind... I see some beautiful Glenallens already in making, and I even did not knit Nadira yet. I am so busy with my charity knitting (I am knitting socks for the orphanage in Kazakhstan) that don't have time for shawls. I hope to catch up sometime in September... Happy knitting to everyone!!!


I wondered where you were, I haven't seen you in awhile. Glad you're OK.

I'm also way behind everyone. My Nadira has been sitting while I decided whether to add beads or not. I ordered some tonight so if they look as good as I think they will, I'll add a few. I've already got my red lace weight for Glenallen but am debating whether to start it now or wait until I'm finished with Nadira. From everyone's comments about the challenging design, maybe I should start now and go back to Nadira when I need to rest my brain!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I want to make this shawl but I am in the middle of a Live Oak Shawlette. It's not possible for me to work on more than one lace project at a time but as soon as I can, I will start the Glenellen. Everyone's work is so beautiful; that and Stevieland's design are what draws me in.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi everybody, Sue I love the soft colour of your shawl, what yarn did you use? Agnes I've done 9 rows of mine and I love how it's turning out, mind you I've spent the last two days unravelling my yarn! Started off well but about halfway through I got distracted by the phone and Adam (grandson) decided to help! It was all round the winder and the back of a chair. But I've finally sorted it and made a start on Glenallen at about 2am yesterday.
Won't get too much done today or tomorrow but will check in to see how things are developing.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Agnes what yarn are you using? I really like that color. Gee Sue you will be done another 2 or 3 shawls before I get Nadira done. I am not rushing thru her. I can only work on these shawls in good light (mornings) and when I know I will not be interrupted. That doesn't leave much time. Both shawls are looking great.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> My dear Shawlettes, I feel very bad that I am so behind... I see some beautiful Glenallens already in making, and I even did not knit Nadira yet. I am so busy with my charity knitting (I am knitting socks for the orphanage in Kazakhstan) that don't have time for shawls. I hope to catch up sometime in September... Happy knitting to everyone!!!


I've missed you and have missed seeing the beautiful shawls you usuallly are knitting.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I have never knitted lace anything. I always knit too loosely and use needles two needle sizes smaller. 

What pattern do u suggest I try first and what needles? Thanks.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Carole Jeanne said:


> I have never knitted lace anything. I always knit too loosely and use needles two needle sizes smaller.
> 
> What pattern do u suggest I try first and what needles? Thanks.


Ashton. Hands down best beginner pattern for lace. Great instructions, clear charts. The needle size I can't advise on since I am all over the place in needle usage.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
I will message you if I get things working......if not maybe I can catch you all the next time.
V


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Carole Jeanne said:
> 
> 
> > I have never knitted lace anything. I always knit too loosely and use needles two needle sizes smaller.
> ...


Is there going to be an Ashton KAL in the near future?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dee such a beautiful shawl... I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful works posted by everyone. I hope to get back to knitting the shawls soon. With my mom's medical problems I've had to go to only mind off knitting. I have yarns waiting, but I'm going back to start with the Ashton.. then progress slowly up.. I may never "catch" up with everyone.. but hopefully I won't be too terribly far behind either! I do have the one Alex (it's in rough shape Mom fell while wearing it.. had to rescue a few places on it) but she wouldn't let me have it back for long. 
Looking forward to many more beautiful pictures of everyone's works!!! Happy knitting!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

The shawl is gorgeous. Wish I could join you but I have WAY too many WIPs in the queue. And, after being retired for 10 years, I think I am about to start a part-time job on Aug 1 (didn't think I'd have to work again, but the stock market is doing us in). Should get the "for sure" call today. Time management, here I come. On the positive side, I have a big KNITPICKS shopping cart ready to go as soon as I get the word.

Enjoy your KAL and resulting beautiful shawls, everyone. Wear them with pride and good health!
Susan


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful, I am in..I'll send pic's later today.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

debi its fyberspates scrumptious lace ....second page , colour is treacle toffee
link below
http://www.fyberspates.co.uk/


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
> I will message you if I get things working......if not maybe I can catch you all the next time.
> V


I use my laptop so I never bother printing pattern off, I open it in Word..can highlight row am working on make notes,enlarge repeat section,and save each days work


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Carole Jeanne said:
> ...


Here is a link to the Ashton Kal. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
> ...


I don't have a laptop, but I will see if I can get the printer going later today.
thanks


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

The glenallen shawl is beautiful. Count me in for this KAL. I'm WIP for my 3rd Nadira shawl. I used different kinds of yarns for these three shawls.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wish I could join ya'll in the KAL but I'm so far behind on Alexandra, Wilshire is waiting for me to begin and I am about to order Nadira. Seeing Glenallen in all its glory is tantalizing and tempting but it must have 10,000 yo's. I look forward to seeing the progress and completion of many Glenallens and will thoroughly enjoy reading the KAL. Know that I am with you in spirit.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

If I join I may go for sock yarn instead of the lace. How large will the shawl be with either of those types of yarn?
thanks


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm progressing along with the Glenallen. There is a lot of work in it, but I am loving it, although last night I didn't make a lot of progress, then even even forgot two yarnovers, although I thought I had been reciting my stitches as I went along. Apparently my mind and hands don't work in synch! Actually it was probably that I was tired, and for the lacework I need to be awake and alert.
> 
> I hope to finish chart 4 this evening.
> 
> Sue


Wow, you are one fast knitter!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone! I ran some errands and then took a nap. Welcome back...
> 
> This pattern is indeed harder to read your knitting and memorize, so if you are having a bit of trouble at times, it is not surprising. Luckily, because the same 32 rows repeat a few times, you will get the rhythm of it after a bit.
> 
> ...


Just curious, Dee - you're evening out the yarnovers as you knit. Is it OK to do that when you have it pinned out?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Carole Jeanne said:


> I have never knitted lace anything. I always knit too loosely and use needles two needle sizes smaller.
> 
> What pattern do u suggest I try first and what needles? Thanks.


Ashton is the best one to learn on. Also, you commented on knitting loosely. Are you wrapping the yarn around your fingers? That will keep the tension even.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Carole Jeanne said:
> ...


There already is - just go to Search (right below the Knitting Paradise title) and enter Ashton KAL.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Carole Jeanne said:
> ...


There all ready is. Search for Ashton Kal. Doesnt matter that it was started a while back. Get on there and any questions you have will be answered. IF you get really stuck you can PM Stevieland (she is the designer) she is great about getting us through the rough patches.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
> I will message you if I get things working......if not maybe I can catch you all the next time.
> V


How do you over dye?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

The same as dyeing, basically. I was lucky and the sapphire that I used dyed all the colors in the yarn and now it is a kettle dyed look of blues. I am sure I was very lucky and that overdyeing does not always come out in a way that you like. I had some kind of bland pale orange wool from way back and I overdyed it with orange Kool-Aid and it deepened and really brightened the color of the yarn. There are many online sites with instructions if you are interested. It doesn't take much in the way of equipment/supplies to dye just a small amount of wool or other protein fiber. I haven't tried any cotton or other fibers. It's lots of fun!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

grannysk said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
> ...


I, too, would love to know that. And can you overdye a shawl that is already completed.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

agnescr said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to give it a try. Yesterday my printer stopped working and I will try to get it working again so that I can buy and print the pattern. I have some Skacel lace yarn I bought online at a great price, 1,200 something yds. Ugliest color combination I had ever seen and I overdyed it and now I love it!
> ...


Also if you have an I phone, I pad or other types of phones there are ways to read your patterns on them too. I have an Ipad and Iphone so I never leave home without a pattern. Lol now the needles and yarn, whoops forgot them!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

You can dye unspun fiber, yarn or a completed item. You would get somewhat different results I would think. I am a rank beginner so I can never guarantee the same results twice. I have only tried fleece and yarn......but I'm sure you could google it and find what you want.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the shawl post. I have been working and still can't get the printer to work, blech!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

vpatt said:


> You can dye unspun fiber, yarn or a completed item. You would get somewhat different results I would think. I am a rank beginner so I can never guarantee the same results twice. I have only tried fleece and yarn......but I'm sure you could google it and find what you want.


Thanks, vpatt.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > You can dye unspun fiber, yarn or a completed item. You would get somewhat different results I would think. I am a rank beginner so I can never guarantee the same results twice. I have only tried fleece and yarn......but I'm sure you could google it and find what you want.
> ...


You are very welcome!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWWWW


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The yarn for another Glenallen shawl is watching me from its clear storage container, cringing every time I pick up the baby sweater I'm working on. I haven't told it that there are TWO baby sweaters AND a baby shawl to be made. Maybe the daughter and two granddaughters who are visiting from TN will keep the yarn's attention while I tackle these other projects.

Every time I see another KPer's Glenallen in process, my fingers itch to get one going on my needles.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Well now. I have yet to make Ashton although I have all of your patterns. I have knit lace sweaters so do you think I have to knit Ashton first or can I give GlenAllen a try. My mind just has not been able to concentrate on large patterns since the death of my son-in-law 2 months ago.

Also, I found this yarn thanks to another KP member. Would it work for this shawl?
Sheila's sock is a fabulous 2ply high twisted sock yarn, with 100% Superwash merino. 365m 100gms This yarn makes super accessories and garments which are really hard wearing and yet lovely and soft at the same time. 

I so appreciate your PM to me and I know you would help me through the shawl as you have so many other knitters. You are a true knitting angel.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be starting my glenallen when my nadira is complete which at the rate I am going may be next year. But I will finish it come H---or High water as my step-mother always said.

Linda


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jan,

That is the Zephyr Jaggerspun colourway Suede. I really liked the pattern and decided I wanted a neutral colour that would go with almost everything, figuring that this is one shawl I will be wearing a lot!

Sue



jan1ce said:


> Hi everybody, Sue I love the soft colour of your shawl, what yarn did you use? Agnes I've done 9 rows of mine and I love how it's turning out, mind you I've spent the last two days unravelling my yarn! Started off well but about halfway through I got distracted by the phone and Adam (grandson) decided to help! It was all round the winder and the back of a chair. But I've finally sorted it and made a start on Glenallen at about 2am yesterday.
> Won't get too much done today or tomorrow but will check in to see how things are developing.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > My dear Shawlettes, I feel very bad that I am so behind... I see some beautiful Glenallens already in making, and I even did not knit Nadira yet. I am so busy with my charity knitting (I am knitting socks for the orphanage in Kazakhstan) that don't have time for shawls. I hope to catch up sometime in September... Happy knitting to everyone!!!
> ...


Thank you, my friend...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I get back here on the computer after last night and look at all the new posts. Welcome to anyone that posted since I last did yesterday.



SunsetKnitting said:


> My dear Shawlettes, I feel very bad that I am so behind... I see some beautiful Glenallens already in making, and I even did not knit Nadira yet. I am so busy with my charity knitting (I am knitting socks for the orphanage in Kazakhstan) that don't have time for shawls. I hope to catch up sometime in September... Happy knitting to everyone!!!


Hi Sunset! Always nice to hear from you. We miss you, but understand that you are busy... your charity work is important, and good for you.



Naneast said:


> The glenallen shawl is beautiful. Count me in for this KAL. I'm WIP for my 3rd Nadira shawl. I used different kinds of yarns for these three shawls.


Three Nadiras? Wow. That is one more than I've knitted. Do we get to see pictures? I'd love to see tham all.



vpatt said:


> If I join I may go for sock yarn instead of the lace. How large will the shawl be with either of those types of yarn?
> thanks


I would do the least number of repeats, and it will probably be about 66" across, but that is an estimate. You would use the shawlette sizing, which in fingering would get you the small size in lace weight. If you want it bigger, use the small lace weight size to get about 74" across or so.



EqLady said:


> Just curious, Dee - you're evening out the yarnovers as you knit. Is it OK to do that when you have it pinned out?


It is easier to do it before you pin it out, to me anyways, since I check other things that are wonky than just YOs. But I do it again when it is pinned as a double check, so yes, no problem.



vpatt said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the shawl post. I have been working and still can't get the printer to work, blech!


Never worry about "hijacking" a post here. We just talk about whatever we want. 



marimom said:


> Well now. I have yet to make Ashton although I have all of your patterns. I have knit lace sweaters so do you think I have to knit Ashton first or can I give GlenAllen a try...


Hello, my dear Marilyn. I can certainly understand having problems focusing on anything after the loss you and your family suffered. We are here for you if you need any moral support, as I'm sure you know already.

I would strongly recommend that you stick with your Ashton. This Glenallen is a much harder shawl to knit. The foundation you receive in charts, reading your knitting and what not is important before proceeding with more complex pattern. Glenallen is more challenging to memorize the repeats and in general to read the knitting of the previous rows.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG! I'm so far behind on the KAL's I thought I was first!

I'm still working on Alexandria!

Anita


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm bookmarking this so I have it when I decide to make this shawl, thx, stevieland, for posting it again!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I think one of the beauties of the Glenallen (chart 2), in the complexity of some of the rows, is that there are many rows that are EASY. However, Dee, I'm nearly finished with the second repeat of the chart, and already, the difficult rows are not so hard anymore -- just like you said... .


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I think one of the beauties of the Glenallen (chart 2), in the complexity of some of the rows, is that there are many rows that are EASY. However, Dee, I'm nearly finished with the second repeat of the chart, and already, the difficult rows are not so hard anymore -- just like you said... .


And better yet on the third repeat. I have 5 more rows and then on to the fourth repeat - by then I should have it down just in time to change to a new chart. It is looking good I think but only blocking will really tell. Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> OMG! I'm so far behind on the KAL's I thought I was first!
> 
> I'm still working on Alexandria!
> 
> Anita


Hey Anita... we are not in a race here thank goodness! Although I have to remind myself of that fact when I get bummed that a design is not coming as quickly as I'd like.

The good thing is that my shawl KALs go on indefinitely so you can jump in and out whenever you like. I just don't have the heart to close any of them, it would be like shunning a dear relative.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> That is the Zephyr Jaggerspun colourway Suede. I really liked the pattern and decided I wanted a neutral colour that would go with almost everything, figuring that this is one shawl I will be wearing a lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I'm so far behind on the KAL's I thought I was first!
> ...


Thanks Dee! I got waylaid by life and summer! Ha! On my Alexandria I started with one yarn convinced I had 2 balls of it and when the first one ran out I reached into the bag and grabbed out the next ball, only to find that it was NOT the same color. So I went and bought another ball of something that would be a "go with" color and now that ball has run out too! So now I have to get yet another ball (hopefully same dye lot) to complete it. Talk about being a couple of stitches short of a shawl. LOL, that's the story of my life.

Anita


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Just ordered the Glenallen instructions and am anxious to begin! Wait till dh spies another shawl on the needles-I anticipate a comment or two regarding socks he's hoping to see soon. Oh well, its too hot for wool socks!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl!!! You did it again!! And those doing the KAL, you're all doing great! Keep up the wonderful work. One of these days I may be able to join a KAL. Just too many things on the needles just now needing done.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Count me in although I need to finish my Alexandra. I am on the last chart and ready to finish. I am not like so many others, I only work on one project at a time. I have Dee's lovely pattern and now to pick out my yarn. I am going to be brave and use lace weight yarn. "I think I can, I think I can -- I will succeed." Looking forward to seeing all the completed Glenallens.
Shirley


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dee such a beautiful shawl... I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful works posted by everyone. I hope to get back to knitting the shawls soon. With my mom's medical problems I've had to go to only mind off knitting. I have yarns waiting, but I'm going back to start with the Ashton.. then progress slowly up.. I may never "catch" up with everyone.. but hopefully I won't be too terribly far behind either! I do have the one Alex (it's in rough shape Mom fell while wearing it.. had to rescue a few places on it) but she wouldn't let me have it back for long.
> Looking forward to many more beautiful pictures of everyone's works!!! Happy knitting!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope your Mom is much better now.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the pattern but I have fingering weight yarn,so how much would I need for the small,and what size needles? Do you know of any patterns for a small shawl or large shawlette with a shell or something with water kind of pattern. My yarn is shades of tourquios and pail gray. It's telling me to do a watter motif but I'm not crazy about the zigzag look. Something with some kind of lace pattern. I've been looking on raverly but nothing has jumped out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

carol12 said:


> I love the pattern but I have fingering weight yarn,so how much would I need for the small,and what size needles? Do you know of any patterns for a small shawl or large shawlette with a shell or something with water kind of pattern. My yarn is shades of tourquios and pail gray. It's telling me to do a watter motif but I'm not crazy about the zigzag look. Something with some kind of lace pattern. I've been looking on raverly but nothing has jumped out.


You would probably use about 800 yards if you do the size that will make the shawl about 6 feet across give or take a few inches, and maybe 650 if you make a smaller size. You would use US5 needles, at least that is the size I usually use.

The Edwina shawl has a sort of wave section at the border. It could be resized and done with fingering weight too.

Otherwise, I would just say to look on Ravelry like you did, since they have more patterns with good pics to look at than just about anywhere. Maybe look a bit more... there are hundreds of shawl pages there!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

carol12 said:


> I love the pattern but I have fingering weight yarn,so how much would I need for the small,and what size needles? Do you know of any patterns for a small shawl or large shawlette with a shell or something with water kind of pattern. My yarn is shades of tourquios and pail gray. It's telling me to do a watter motif but I'm not crazy about the zigzag look. Something with some kind of lace pattern. I've been looking on raverly but nothing has jumped out.


Have you checked out the Alexandra??? To me, the motifs on that one could represent water. It's a gorgeous design, and not difficult to knit -- just looks like it.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Dee, I just bought this shawl, another beautiful creation of yours. I would love to knit this shawl. I wanted to make some for Christmas presents. Thank you for being a part of this forum. Revan :-D


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me so quick :thumbup:


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok this is so weird!!! But I think I found the Pattern for my yarn.Like 2 people from here said to look at a pattern called glam shells and while I was on Raverly I found it  Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

what are cubics?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My daughter went to Joann's and brought me some yarn! Good kid right? 

Now what I want to know is- can it be used for shawls? 

Patton lace is the name of it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My daughter went to Joann's and brought me some yarn! Good kid right?
> 
> Now what I want to know is- can it be used for shawls?
> 
> Patton lace is the name of it.


Yes is can. You could go on Ravelry and do a search on that yarn and get an idea of what it would look like. I know that quite a few Ashtons were done with it. It is wool and acrylic, is actually closer to fingering weight, and would use a bigger needles, a 4 or 5 I think. Your points won't be quite so pointy, but it is still lovely yarn if you like the self striping yarns.

I recommend a pattern that is not too fancy, but maybe one with a repeating pattern that has some stockinette sections. Ashton worked well because there is a lot of stockinette in those motifs.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My daughter went to Joann's and brought me some yarn! Good kid right?
> 
> Now what I want to know is- can it be used for shawls?
> 
> Patton lace is the name of it.


Yes, it can be used for shawls. Patton's lace is lace weight and comes in beautiful colors as well. I have used this and it is great! :-D


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok fellow glenallen knitters. I just started glenallen this afternoon with this beautiful yarn Jezebel in a orangey / coral color! 
Dern shawl is looking like an orange traffic cone! Do I continue ?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As pronised here is a picture of the "progress" on my Glenallen shawl. The yarn I am using is called Alpaca with a Twist Fino color 3002 which is a dusty rose and it is 70% alpaca, 30% silk. I bought this lovelly yarn at a wonderful shop in Boulder Colorado named Shuttles, Skeins and Spindles. This skein has 875 yds so I am making the small size and just praying I have enough yarn. I am using size 4 Signature circular needles and I love them! Presently I am on the third set of Chart 2 row 15.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ok fellow glenallen knitters. I just started glenallen this afternoon with this beautiful yarn Jezebel in a orangey / coral color!
> Dern shawl is looking like an orange traffic cone! Do I continue ?


That is a hard question. Do you want your shawl to look like a traffic cone? Some might, some not so much. You will be knitting with that yarn for almost a month probably, so it helps to love it. I speak from experience. So.... ?????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> As pronised here is a picture of the "progress" on my Glenallen shawl. The yarn I am using is called Alpaca with a Twist Fino color 3002 which is a dusty rose and it is 70% alpaca, 30% silk. I bought this lovelly yarn at a wonderful shop in Boulder Colorado named Shuttles, Skeins and Spindles. This skein has 875 yds so I am making the small size and just praying I have enough yarn. I am using size 4 Signature circular needles and I love them! Presently I am on the third set of Chart 2 row 15.


Pretty color... looking good! You should have plenty yarn for the smaller size.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Ok fellow glenallen knitters. I just started glenallen this afternoon with this beautiful yarn Jezebel in a orangey / coral color!
> ...


Ok! I asked hubby same question and all he could do was laugh!
No reason to continue! Will go wind new yarn!
And restart glenallen . 
Thank you for response 
Rofl


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope so and thanks for all your wonderful designs!


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > As pronised here is a picture of the "progress" on my Glenallen shawl. The yarn I am using is called Alpaca with a Twist Fino color 3002 which is a dusty rose and it is 70% alpaca, 30% silk. I bought this lovelly yarn at a wonderful shop in Boulder Colorado named Shuttles, Skeins and Spindles. This skein has 875 yds so I am making the small size and just praying I have enough yarn. I am using size 4 Signature circular needles and I love them! Presently I am on the third set of Chart 2 row 15.
> ...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubics are square knitting needles put out by a company called Dreamz. Webs sells them and they are wonderful if you really need to control your yarn or if you knit loosely. I have been working with them for a little over a month and with lace weight yarn they can't be beat!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Well all, I am off for the night, some of my friends are taking me out for birthday dinner. This is my last year of being able to say that I'm "fifty something" Boohoo! Have fun and NO FROGGING!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well all, I am off for the night, some of my friends are taking me out for birthday dinner. This is my last year of being able to say that I'm "fifty something" Boohoo! Have fun and NO FROGGING!


Hope you enjoy your birthday dinner. Many Happy Returns for your birthday! It's not so bad on the other side, speaking as someone who has been there and done that!

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well all, I am off for the night, some of my friends are taking me out for birthday dinner. This is my last year of being able to say that I'm "fifty something" Boohoo! Have fun and NO FROGGING!


Happy Birthday!!! I'm right behind you, not too much fifty-something left for me either. Umoza, you have a great time, you hear?


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

vpatt said:


> The same as dyeing, basically. I was lucky and the sapphire that I used dyed all the colors in the yarn and now it is a kettle dyed look of blues. I am sure I was very lucky and that overdyeing does not always come out in a way that you like. I had some kind of bland pale orange wool from way back and I overdyed it with orange Kool-Aid and it deepened and really brightened the color of the yarn. There are many online sites with instructions if you are interested. It doesn't take much in the way of equipment/supplies to dye just a small amount of wool or other protein fiber. I haven't tried any cotton or other fibers. It's lots of fun!


Thanks for info


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ginalola said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > ginalola said:
> ...


Well, I got a good laugh for the day! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > Well all, I am off for the night, some of my friends are taking me out for birthday dinner. This is my last year of being able to say that I'm "fifty something" Boohoo! Have fun and NO FROGGING!
> ...


Ditto about being on the other side! Have a great dinner!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

CathyAnn , we had a good laugh here also!!
The stitches looked great but the color!! Not for this shawl
Glad you got a lol- I will post a pic of the orange cone tomorrow


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ginalola said:


> CathyAnn , we had a good laugh here also!!
> The stitches looked great but the color!! Not for this shawl
> Glad you got a lol- I will post a pic of the orange cone tomorrow


I look forward to it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like a good start to your shawl. I used to live in Parker CO and would go to that Shuttles,Spindles and Skiens store. It was an adventure. If you live in the area
Maggie Seton? writes murder mystery books based on a
yarn shop up that way. It is a great place to check out after reading her books. The shop is just like in the books.
Have fun working on the shawl. Have to finish Nadira and
then will start GlenAllen. Debi


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Looks like a good start to your shawl. I used to live in Parker CO and would go to that Shuttles,Spindles and Skiens store. It was an adventure. If you live in the area
> Maggie Seton? writes murder mystery books based on a
> yarn shop up that way. It is a great place to check out after reading her books. The shop is just like in the books.
> Have fun working on the shawl. Have to finish Nadira and
> then will start GlenAllen. Debi


I just bought the last book in that series....'Cast On, Kill Off'......my favorite title is 'Fleece Navidad'


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My husband and I were traveling through Colorado in June of this year, where we both love the scenery ( Rocky Mountains) and we stayed in Boulder a couple of days so, I did the Knitmap thing through Google and found this wonderful store and also Gypsy Wools. They were both lovely places to spend my $$$ and would do it again. We were also in Beaver Creek for a week and the only shop "nearby" was in Minturn called the Yarn Studio where I also left some of my $$$'s. I'll look for the author and her book. Thanks.


Debiknit said:


> Looks like a good start to your shawl. I used to live in Parker CO and would go to that Shuttles,Spindles and Skiens store. It was an adventure. If you live in the area
> Maggie Seton? writes murder mystery books based on a
> yarn shop up that way. It is a great place to check out after reading her books. The shop is just like in the books.
> Have fun working on the shawl. Have to finish Nadira and
> then will start GlenAllen. Debi


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Maggie Sefton is the correct name, I just double checked. It is the Kelly Flynn knitting mysteries. She has another series, too, but I haven't read them yet.



patocenizo said:


> My husband and I were traveling through Colorado in June of this year, where we both love the scenery ( Rocky Mountains) and we stayed in Boulder a couple of days so, I did the Knitmap thing through Google and found this wonderful store and also Gypsy Wools. They were both lovely places to spend my $$$ and would do it again. We were also in Beaver Creek for a week and the only shop "nearby" was in Minturn called the Yarn Studio where I also left some of my $$$'s. I'll look for the author and her book. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Debiknit said:
> ...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ginalola said:


> here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED


A warning to put on sunglasses would have been nice!!! Yikes!!! Orange alert!!!

Hey, you could have worn it while riding your bike at midnight and no one would run into you.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

So right on riding bike! Lol
Or I could whip up a vest and get my c- stop certification and direct traffic!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED
> ...


What Dee said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Can we say NEON here! That would have been a show-stopper. Still, would love to have seen the end product. I'm sure you'll be happier with red. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

ginalola said:


> here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED


This would really have been a traffic stopper, eyecatcher, one-of-a-kind shawl! Everyone would have seen you coming.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You got my interest too and I have just got back from the library after checking out five of her books! Looking forward to reading them.

Sue



vpatt said:


> Maggie Sefton is the correct name, I just double checked. It is the Kelly Flynn knitting mysteries. She has another series, too, but I haven't read them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I just might try it again at a later date and my give it a tea bath or something. Yes NEON


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

My SIL would *love* that! She has a full length (head to ankles) cloak in orange fleece! (Her daughter made it for her & she loves it but can rarely wear it because it is so warm, double layers of fleece with waterproof in between!)


ginalola said:


> here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just a heads-up on an email phishing scam that was just brought to my attention.

Sue and Lorraine just told me that they received an email from Dee O'Keefe that made it look like I was buying a new house. (I should be so lucky.) It said:

_Here is our new Property bought from Remax. Check out this properties.CLICK HERE and log in with your email to our secure web site._

I had gotten a similar email last week sent from a friend to my other Verizon email account, but since she actually was buying a house, I clicked on it and stupidly logged on with my yahoo account. There were no pics but it went to a Remax site. It was odd, but I ignored it.

Then, a few days later, I was notified by Yahoo that my email account had been accessed by someone other than myself and that I should change my password which I did. I didn't put two and two together at the time. But I guess the damage was done.

I googled to get more info about this and apparently it is an email phishing scam from Remax, not a virus. They hack an email account and then send that email out to all the contacts of the person who was hacked. So anyone who received a pattern directly from me could potentially get this email.

Again, please note that is it not a virus but just an advertising scam, thank goodness. I would advise against opening the email, but if you do by accident, just don't do anything else but open it and then delete it.

Sorry about that. This is the first time this has ever happened to me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for addressing this Dee. I received the e-mail as well and didn't believe it was from you. The K in OKeefe looked like a Japanese symbol. It is a shame that we have to deal with this type of invasion of privacy. It pays to be alert.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

ginalola said:


> here is the pic of orange traffic cone. i love the glenallen pattern have already started another in RED


Oh that would have been so dramatic! I too would love to see it finished. Perhaps just a small version.
Hope you are liking the red better.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks Dee. I had sent you a PM, but glad I didn't open it with my account. This happened to me once, but it was one of those get rich quick schemes.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dee, I was wondering because my computer send it to Junk Mail and then I had my husband open it but Viper did not allow that to happen. Alls well.


stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just a heads-up on an email phishing scam that was just brought to my attention.
> 
> Sue and Lorraine just told me that they received an email from Dee O'Keefe that made it look like I was buying a new house. (I should be so lucky.) It said:
> 
> ...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I got it too, and unfortunately opened it. I'd better send an email to everyone to let them know.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I got it too, and unfortunately opened it. I'd better send an email to everyone to let them know.
> 
> Jan xx


If you just opened it, that is okay. If you went another step and answered what email account you wanted to open the attachment with, then the same email would go to your email contacts on that account. If you did that, just change your password and you will be okay.

You'd think these people would have better things to do. I am so mad about this.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I just opened it. Didn't put any details in, Hope it's ok.

On a happier note, has anyone seen the new knit picks new circular needles? I'm doing Glenallen in treacle toffee and it's very difficult to see the stitches on the harmony needles so I. Think I might be getting a few of them. They are called Sunstruck and are a lovely pale Beech wood.

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I saw them! They are beautiful. I can't wait to hear how they work for everyone.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't find anyone who sells them over here! 

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just went ahead and changed my password after I PMd you. Hopefully that will be the end of it. I really hate having to change a password as my mind goes totally blank trying to figure out another password, something that I will remember but noone else will guess!
Sue



stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > I got it too, and unfortunately opened it. I'd better send an email to everyone to let them know.
> ...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I also saw those new needles -- may have to get some in sizes three and five since those seem to have become my designated shawl needles. I absolutely LOVE my harmony needles but the next yarn I have in line for an Elizabeth is in the color oxblood. Those new Sunstruck should work well for that.

My Glenallen is progressing along; just finished the third repeat of chart 2. I won't get any work done on it this weekend as I am off to Chicago with the grandsons for the weekend and a trip to a big water park. I am bringing along some dishclothes to work on as they are a great travel project and a no-brainer to work on. Have a great weekend all. Debi


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Jan - would you like me to order the needles, or whatever you want from Knit Picks and send them to you. I am not concerned about paying for them, I am willing to do that. We can always straighen up. Maybe you can send me the yarn I was looking at. Just an idea. You are a Brit, my whole family is over there, I was the only one that strayed, which makes you a friend.I would be happy to do that if you send me address etc. and what you would like. Sincerely, Seamus.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

I am ready to begin my Glenallen and have been thinking about adding beads to it. I have never beaded, but do have confidence in myself. My question is, is beading suitable for this pattern and if so, where and how densely should I bead? I could leave the top and main part without beads and then add them on the border. Any thoughts?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am studying the pattern now for beading and it looks like the best place would be the border.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Received the book "Shetland Lace" by Gladys Amedro today. I charted out, by hand,the Print of the Wave & Five Hole Border Lace for the Sheelagh Shawl. 
Once you knit up the border, 960 stitches must be picked up to carry on. It is knit on circulars from the outside to center, though it is a square shawl.
Will I actually knit it? Perhaps at some point. I do have a cone of 2/36 wool yarn and needles. I'd thought that I would just swatch a little to decide on needle size I would use.

I did promise myself that I would go on a needle retrieval expedition and clear out some ufo's before I start another project.
At the moment I have 5 lace projects on needles and a pair of socks I turned the heels on to finish up and 4 other pair of socks promised.

Just swatching a little don't count as starting another project does it? And the charting, well, that would need to be done anyhow, right? 
So, I am not really a few needles shy of a full set am I!!??


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > I got it too, and unfortunately opened it. I'd better send an email to everyone to let them know.
> ...


I only opened mine and it was sent to my contacts anyway!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Received the book "Shetland Lace" by Gladys Amedro today. I charted out, by hand,the Print of the Wave & Five Hole Border Lace for the Sheelagh Shawl.
> Once you knit up the border, 960 stitches must be picked up to carry on. It is knit on circulars from the outside to center, though it is a square shawl.
> Will I actually knit it? Perhaps at some point. I do have a cone of 2/36 wool yarn and needles. I'd thought that I would just swatch a little to decide on needle size I would use.
> 
> ...


960 stitches??? Jeez! That is painful to imagine, but lovely I'm sure. Good for you for charting that. Do you like that book? That may be the one of the few lace book written in English that I don't have yet.

Dana, maybe just one needle shy  ..... that is a lot of UFOs! Myself, I am a one-project-at-a-time kinda gal. But hey--Viva la difference!!!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi I think my Glenallen will be put on hold for while. As I said, I can't see the stitches with my symphonie needles and have started Edwina. I have ordered some bamboo needles but I'm enjoying Edwina. Will have to see when the bamboo needles arrive.

I shall still be checking in regularly.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

grannysk said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > jan1ce said:
> ...


Really? My goodness. And I received two of them from other people today. I just don't understand how people can be so unethical.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Dana Kay, sounds to me like you have way to many sets of needles - so no, you aren't short of a full set. Everything is in place where it is supposed to be. Seamus.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Seamus, Yes a lot of needles for sure. Also a lot of projects other then the lace and think I failed to count a few of those! This is some addiction and total obsession for sure! 

Dee, The book is patterns basically, no history or anything like that. Good bit of Old Shale pattern, and borders are the pretty much the Five hole border lace. Basic plain centers, though not garter. Written in old some widely unknown abbreviations for knitting stitches. I think a regional type thing, but the key is in the book. Thank goodness! 
No new stitch patterns you wouldn't have in most lace pattern books. Structure pretty much is from border to center, on circulars, so if you must pick up all those teeny tiny stitches at least the number decreases as you go! I know still seems very daunting. 
Really respect and admire those who came before us and knitted these beautiful creations and without a pattern, but from memory.
Everything is designed to be used with 1 ply cobweb or 2 ply lace weight shetland wool.
There are truly some wonderful pieces. A few gorgeous baby items. Robes, lace jacket & bonnet. Heirlooms for sure.
The Sheelagh Shawl is like a magnet drawing me. I plan to use it as my reward for cleaning up UFO's and retrieving needles.
I don't know that this book is still in print as Gladys Amedro passed in 2001. Its a nice book to have as some of the patterns are only found in this book.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for your thoughtfulness. I will follow your suggestion and do Ashton before moving on to all of your other shawls. If you didn't say to, believe me, I would not have but I do believe in following the expert's opinion.
I will let you know when I start as I have a few other projects that I must finish as I am running out of needles!



stevieland said:


> Hey everyone! I get back here on the computer after last night and look at all the new posts. Welcome to anyone that posted since I last did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished Glenallen. Weather has cooled down here in Northern Virginia so I got to wear it for the first time this morning.
I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 50% merino wool, 50% silk, in Suede colourway. I used size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and approximately 625 yards, just under the one ball. (Have another ball left, which apparently would be enough for one more! It measured approximately 68"x34". I did 3 1/2 repeats of chart 2.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sue, Your Glenallen is awesome! With it being 50/50 merino and silk, I bet it feels wonderful.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Sue - how long did it take you to make your exquisite shawl? I have been told by THE MASTER to finish my Ashton first as my mind has been on HOLD since the premature death of my 49 yr old wonderful, good, caring son-in-law.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Total gorgeousness! The pattern really shows up well with that lovely, soft neutral toned yarn. And your lace knitting is exquisite. This turned out just grand.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your son-in-law. It probably is a good idea to finish the Ashton first, as that is a really good one to do first. At the time I just went through the motions to do it, as it was my first one. Now, having done Dee's other shawls and having gone back to the Ashton, it seems so much easier. Part of it too may be the yarn I am using. My first one was a sock yarn, which did make it harder to see the patterns evolving as it was so busy with being self-striping. Now with a solid colour it is so much easier and I feel like I am enjoying it so much more than the first one.

I think it took me just under four weeks to do the Glenallen. There is a lot of work in it, but I did enjoy knitting it.

Sue


marimom said:


> Sue - how long did it take you to make your exquisite shawl? I have been told by THE MASTER to finish my Ashton first as my mind has been on HOLD since the premature death of my 49 yr old wonderful, good, caring son-in-law.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just a heads-up on an email phishing scam that was just brought to my attention.
> 
> Sue and Lorraine just told me that they received an email from Dee O'Keefe that made it look like I was buying a new house. (I should be so lucky.) It said:
> 
> ...


Not your fault, Dee! I did get it, but it just looked Phishy, so I deleted without opening. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sitting here trying to get the excitement to start Glenallen but it's just not happening. I have the beautiful red Tart yarn but the pattern just isn't speaking to me. Does that happen to anyone else? I AM still working on Nidira but it's going good, just having to be a bit more careful using Lace yarn. 

Anyway....when I look at that red yarn I keep hearing Edwina calling for it! My love for lace knitting is all a result of Dee's first posting of Edwina. I know that's what I wanted to do so I took a class, this was way before the Ashton and subsequent KAL's. So I think I'm going to answer sweet Edwina and let her grow into that beautiful red yarn. I have the Tart in both lace and fingerling so I don't know yet which I'll use.

I'll be keeping an eye on this Glenallen KAL because I'm sure I'll join in again at some point to get inspiration and help.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Britgirl, you don't know how relieved I was to hear that it took you just under 4 weeks to finish the Glenallen, I thought I was being a slow poke but I guess a week to get to Chart 3 isn't as bad as I thought!! I know that there are alot of stitches and it is more intricate than others and I have to consider the fact that I also work which cuts into my knitting time.Oh well, how else am I to buy more and more yarn, patterns and goodies?


britgirl said:


> Sorry about your son-in-law. It probably is a good idea to finish the Ashton first, as that is a really good one to do first. At the time I just went through the motions to do it, as it was my first one. Now, having done Dee's other shawls and having gone back to the Ashton, it seems so much easier. Part of it too may be the yarn I am using. My first one was a sock yarn, which did make it harder to see the patterns evolving as it was so busy with being self-striping. Now with a solid colour it is so much easier and I feel like I am enjoying it so much more than the first one.
> 
> I think it took me just under four weeks to do the Glenallen. There is a lot of work in it, but I did enjoy knitting it.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I too have two wonderful sons-in-laaw and I would be devastated if they were to die so young with so much ahead of them. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


marimom said:


> Thank you ever so much for your thoughtfulness. I will follow your suggestion and do Ashton before moving on to all of your other shawls. If you didn't say to, believe me, I would not have but I do believe in following the expert's opinion.
> I will let you know when I start as I have a few other projects that I must finish as I am running out of needles!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Sue, Glenallen turned out spectacular. Such a soft color,you just want to wrap up in it. Really great knitting and blocking. Nicely done.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue -- Love your Glenallen! It turned out perfect in every way! 

What do you think of knitting with the Zephyr yarn? For me, the jury is still out. I am getting more used to it, but I do prefer yarn with more substance. (Dee said something to the effect that she likes knitting with air!)

I'm now into the third repeat of chart 2, so won't finish anytime soon. I'm going to do the full 4 1/2 repeats. Some days, I can only get about eight rows done, and sometimes two because life gets in the way! Darn it! :thumbdown:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sue, as usual an absolutely wonderful masterpiece! My glenallen is not coming as expected as I keep losing count and having to tink back. Today had to make the decision to frog back to chart 1 (thank you very much to the knitter who first came up with the idea of lifelines!). I also had to make the decision that with this dark Emerald green that it would be best that I knit in the daylight, even with my Ott light. Cubics do not come in lighter colors so a friend of my son's who makes the most wonderful wood furniture, is going to custom make me some lighter wood ones! YAY!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wasn't sure when I first started knitting with it, but this is my second shawl with it, and I really do quite like it. I especially like the end product. At the same time, I enjoy knitting with fingering, but it seems so thick by comparison now. I know I nearly panic if I have to tink the Zephyr as those stitches are so small and hard to see. I only had about six rows left to do when I had to tink and I lost two stitches on the part that was fine, and it is just so hard to see those stitches and then catch them back on your needle. Then when you figure out how many stitches you are going to have to tink (like a thousand or more) , it can be most depressing but I don't want to go back down to a lifeline if I can help it.

I do find that I definitely use a lifeline with the laceweight, whereas I seem to forget with the fingering, feeling more confident that I could go back a few rows and still pick up ok. Mind you I would panic when I first started the lace knitting, but I think after you have a couple of lace projects behind you, you are able to recognize the patterns more easily and how the stitches fit together.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Sue -- Love your Glenallen! It turned out perfect in every way!
> 
> What do you think of knitting with the Zephyr yarn? For me, the jury is still out. I am getting more used to it, but I do prefer yarn with more substance. (Dee said something to the effect that she likes knitting with air!)
> 
> I'm now into the third repeat of chart 2, so won't finish anytime soon. I'm going to do the full 4 1/2 repeats. Some days, I can only get about eight rows done, and sometimes two because life gets in the way! Darn it! :thumbdown:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sue, beautiful as always. You'll have to get DH to make you more shelves in your closet to put them all.

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful work Sue. 

I restarted my Glen Allen and am on the second repeat of chart two. I have got to really watch the stiches or they go wonky fast!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thats fantastic Sue love it ........
dont know what's going on but what with work and everything I just realised that it's about a week since I have received any notification of ANY of the shawl k-a-l's, wonders what is going on,could understand if I had clicked spam for one k-a-l but all of them???? I think not must be gremlins in the works or something


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thats fantastic Sue love it ........
> dont know what's going on but what with work and everything I just realised that it's about a week since I have received any notification of ANY of the shawl k-a-l's, wonders what is going on,could understand if I had clicked spam for one k-a-l but all of them???? I think not must be gremlins in the works or something


I have my email notification turned off because it would be too many emails to sift through on top of all my other design-related ones.... so what I do is log into the site and click on "Watched Topics" at the top and any new posts on any topic you've ever posted in or chosen to watch will show up list form. Have you tried that?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I did Dee,but still find it strange that ALL notification has stopped,no notification of your reply either :thumbdown:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I did Dee,but still find it strange that ALL notification has stopped,no notification of your reply either :thumbdown:


Agnes, that happened to my once last Winter, and again about a week or so ago! I know how it feels. :-(


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I would be really keen to see some photos of all your shawls while you are wearing them. I do wear mine I guess the traditional way point at back and "arms' over shoulders but do any of you wear them any differently. Last week I wore my Alex kind of side ways gathered up a bit with a shawl pin on my shoulder it was a bit more contemporary I guess. I was just wondering how you all wear yours. We are getting some pretty substantial collections happening here, and I would love to see some of them on you as well as hanging in the garden. Dee how do you wear yours??


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I wear mine with point in back; haven't tried any other way. Right now, it's too darn hot to wear any now unless it's late evening or early morning, and inside with the A/C on.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cathyann stop bragging ... It's still cool and overcast here,but at least its stopped raining for now lol :roll:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Cathyann stop bragging ... It's still cool and overcast here,but at least its stopped raining for now lol :roll:


Want to trade places??? :lol: Right now, the North Pole sounds enticing! I don't like the heat.  Missoula is in the Rocky Mountains. We don't usually get consistantly hot weather. I can strip only so far and then things get ugly! :shock:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Cathyann stop bragging ... It's still cool and overcast here,but at least its stopped raining for now lol :roll:
> ...


LOL! :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL Cathy know what you mean,but its been so bad here we have had to put the heating back on


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Cathyann stop bragging ... It's still cool and overcast here,but at least its stopped raining for now lol :roll:
> ...


 :lol: Funny lady!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Right on, CathyAnn, Know exactly where you are coming from. The heat and the humidity are something else. At least if it is cold you can pile on the clothes. If hot, it's like you said.

Sue



SweetLorraine said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

For those of you not receiving notifications of comments on a specific thread - go to the top of the left column, just above member names/pics, where it has bookmark/unwatch. Click on unwatch, which cancels notifications, then on watch, which enables notifications. That should get you started again.


----------



## kate ames (Nov 21, 2011)

I obtained the ashton shawl, and promptly fractured my hip! Haven't begun yet. and hope that when I do there will be folk out there for any queries I may have.
Can anyone suggest how I can get back onto the list, I have tried contacting the boss several times,but still the list eludes me Sad - no?

At last sunshine after months of rain, praise be. kate


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kate ames said:


> I obtained the ashton shawl, and promptly fractured my hip! Haven't begun yet. and hope that when I do there will be folk out there for any queries I may have.
> Can anyone suggest how I can get back onto the list, I have tried contacting the boss several times,but still the list eludes me Sad - no?
> 
> At last sunshine after months of rain, praise be. kate


I am so sorry to hear about your hip. I hope you are on the mend a bit.

Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96942-1.html

The admin split up the topic because it was so long, so the link is the most current and active Ashton KAL topic.

You can always contact me via PM here if you need to. But the KAL is still going on.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Hooray!!!!!! I FINALLLY finished the repeats of chart 2. I didn't think I ever would get thru those last 4 rows but I did. Now my lifeline is placed and after a short break to unkink my shoulders, I am off to chart 3. And I noticed this chart is only 22 rows long. Forward ho! Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Hooray!!!!!! I FINALLLY finished the repeats of chart 2. I didn't think I ever would get thru those last 4 rows but I did. Now my lifeline is placed and after a short break to unkink my shoulders, I am off to chart 3. And I noticed this chart is only 22 rows long. Forward ho! Debi


That's great! Keep at it!
Sue


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I've noticed that since I started knitting lace my right shoulder is really sore, I ignored it for a while, of course it just got worse. In fact at the moment it is so sore that I can't knit ANYTHING !! 

Does anyone have a magic solution to the problem, perhaps you know of an exercise or something, I know I've read somewhere about cubic needles but I thought that was more for Artheritis (spelling ??) not necessarily for sore shoulders.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> I've noticed that since I started knitting lace my right shoulder is really sore, I ignored it for a while, of course it just got worse. In fact at the moment it is so sore that I can't knit ANYTHING !!
> 
> Does anyone have a magic solution to the problem, perhaps you know of an exercise or something, I know I've read somewhere about cubic needles but I thought that was more for Artheritis (spelling ??) not necessarily for sore shoulders.


I rub in deep heating rub into soreness. Works like a charm, but I'm not talking about arthritis.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> I've noticed that since I started knitting lace my right shoulder is really sore, I ignored it for a while, of course it just got worse. In fact at the moment it is so sore that I can't knit ANYTHING !!
> 
> Does anyone have a magic solution to the problem, perhaps you know of an exercise or something, I know I've read somewhere about cubic needles but I thought that was more for Artheritis (spelling ??) not necessarily for sore shoulders.


are you all tensed up while you are knitting?


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that since I started knitting lace my right shoulder is really sore, I ignored it for a while, of course it just got worse. In fact at the moment it is so sore that I can't knit ANYTHING !!
> ...


I really don't think so, I guess early on I was tense with the lace which is why I thought to knit something "normal" but it hasn't helped I take particular care to think about my posture etc while knitting and have breaks in between, it's really annoying now though


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

You maybe knitting too tight and pulling hard to get the yarn through? 
Now that it is so sore, you will be best to rest it until it is not sore. Cold compresses reduces swelling and heat compresses helps relieve inflammation and pain. 20 mins of each 2 or 3 times a day. As little use as possible until it is cleared up. If that don't help then its the doctor or chiropractor.
Hope its better soon!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that, I'm not really sure what the problem is all I know is that I'm really frustrated with not being able to knit the other contributing factor is because it's my right shoulder I use it all day long at work typing and clicking the mouse so it's going to take a bit to recover I think. The weekend is coming up so perhaps that time will be enough to rest it, gosh I don't know what I'd do with all my yarn if I had to give up knitting !!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Thanks for that, I'm not really sure what the problem is all I know is that I'm really frustrated with not being able to knit the other contributing factor is because it's my right shoulder I use it all day long at work typing and clicking the mouse so it's going to take a bit to recover I think. The weekend is coming up so perhaps that time will be enough to rest it, gosh I don't know what I'd do with all my yarn if I had to give up knitting !!!!


I can certainly understand that you are very frustrated. I think it may be a bit of tension... as you said, when you first started it was probably there, but it may have remained and compounded. I also think a little rest is in order. Then get back into it a bit gradually and give yourself more breaks at first.

I've hard various problems with shoulders, wrists and fingers giving me problems when I knit. I think it is part of the package, as we become better and at and more than a bit obsessed and we just knit too much. That repetitive movement can't really be that good! I know I tend to sit my butt in my chair and knit for three hours without moving or stretching. Yeah, my bad, but you all know how it is!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think if you check while doing a right side row, you are
probably more tense while following the chart. One way to tell is, if when done you actually feel yourself set back
a second and relax. I know I do. I will do a knit row then
change position, since I don't have to follow chart for the
purl row. I also only do a couple rows and then get up and
move around some. You don't realize how you tense up when
you are concentrating.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Thanks for that, I'm not really sure what the problem is all I know is that I'm really frustrated with not being able to knit the other contributing factor is because it's my right shoulder I use it all day long at work typing and clicking the mouse so it's going to take a bit to recover I think. The weekend is coming up so perhaps that time will be enough to rest it, gosh I don't know what I'd do with all my yarn if I had to give up knitting !!!!


You might want to check the height of your work surface. I had the same issue when I was still working - at the computer all day. If you have to "reach" up the slightest bit with your arm - versus a naturally relaxed posture - it will cause a problem. Try either lowering your desktop or raising the height of the chair.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I think if you check while doing a right side row, you are
> probably more tense while following the chart. One way to tell is, if when done you actually feel yourself set back
> a second and relax. I know I do. I will do a knit row then
> change position, since I don't have to follow chart for the
> ...


This is eactly how it is with me.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the support, I am very glad to report an improvement. I did rest my shoulder over the weekend, snuck in a little knitting last night with no real problems, it's a great idea about my work surface, I'll look at that today while I type......

It's funny that when I purl back the row I notice that I'm more tense than the pattern row, perhaps it's because I knit a couple of stitches check the chart then go again, I'm really not that good at memorizing the sequence yet. And when I come back it's just one after another, I will admit that it's not the favorite part purling back, I read on another KAL about the purl row, I guess weather you like it or not it is still a part of what we do, maybe I should think of it as a break rather than be impatient to get it over with.

Maybe I'll get Glenallen on the needles this week after all.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Thanks for the support, I am very glad to report an improvement. I did rest my shoulder over the weekend, snuck in a little knitting last night with no real problems, it's a great idea about my work surface, I'll look at that today while I type......
> 
> It's funny that when I purl back the row I notice that I'm more tense than the pattern row, perhaps it's because I knit a couple of stitches check the chart then go again, I'm really not that good at memorizing the sequence yet. And when I come back it's just one after another, I will admit that it's not the favorite part purling back, I read on another KAL about the purl row, I guess weather you like it or not it is still a part of what we do, maybe I should think of it as a break rather than be impatient to get it over with.
> 
> Maybe I'll get Glenallen on the needles this week after all.


Glad you are feeling better. I actually like the purl row. I like how my mind can just wander and I get into the rhythm and flow of the purling in a zen-like fashion. It is part of it all, so learn to love the purl!!!!

I find that any time someone is trying hard to do something new, there is always tension. When I used to teach guitar, new students always had a death grip on their picks and their left hands were like claws. I would do entire lessons trying to teach folks how to play without tension.

So I do suggest that after you knit a bit, if you notice any tension, take the time to shake out your hands and do a few deep breathing exercise for a few seconds or so. And don't try to knit too fast either!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok I get it just relax and enjoy........it's not so easy but I will do my best !!!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I do like the fact that most purl rows are just purl, without having to worry about the pattern. My thumb, on the other hand, does not like purling. When I have to do too much purling, my thumb starts to ache. That is why I really enjoy knitting in the round. Shawls can not be knitted in the round (unless you want a giant cowl type shawl) so, 'a purling we go' on every other row.


Jenwild said:


> Thanks for the support, I am very glad to report an improvement. I did rest my shoulder over the weekend, snuck in a little knitting last night with no real problems, it's a great idea about my work surface, I'll look at that today while I type......
> 
> It's funny that when I purl back the row I notice that I'm more tense than the pattern row, perhaps it's because I knit a couple of stitches check the chart then go again, I'm really not that good at memorizing the sequence yet. And when I come back it's just one after another, I will admit that it's not the favorite part purling back, I read on another KAL about the purl row, I guess weather you like it or not it is still a part of what we do, maybe I should think of it as a break rather than be impatient to get it over with.
> 
> Maybe I'll get Glenallen on the needles this week after all.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm with you knitterbee !!!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I am still waiting for my yarn for Glenallen to arrive. I thought it would be here by now. If it doesn't arrive soon I may resort to using some 100% silk lace weight. It is slightly variegated. Any thoughts on using this yarn?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> I am still waiting for my yarn for Glenallen to arrive. I thought it would be here by now. If it doesn't arrive soon I may resort to using some 100% silk lace weight. It is slightly variegated. Any thoughts on using this yarn?


Is it tonal or are the colors contrasting??? With tonal (or solid) colors, the yarn doesn't compete with the lace design. IMHO, if the yarn is going to compete with the design, don't use it. Why go to all of that work to knit a Glenallen shawl only to have the colors take over???


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

So sad - I spent the weekend away from my Glenallen; instead I worked on some embroidery and quilting while watching the Oympics. When I went to pick it back up today, I must have mis-marked where I left off as none of my stitches were lining up correctly. When I tried to tink, I only managed to make matters worse and got totally confused. So I frogged back to my lifeline - start of chart 3. Thank Goodness for lifelines! My shawl is back on the needles and I got 2 good rows done before having to go to work. Slow but sure......... Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. I'm glad that you had a lifeline in and wre able to frog back to it. Sounds like you are progressing again.
Sue



roed2er said:


> So sad - I spent the weekend away from my Glenallen; instead I worked on some embroidery and quilting while watching the Oympics. When I went to pick it back up today, I must have mis-marked where I left off as none of my stitches were lining up correctly. When I tried to tink, I only managed to make matters worse and got totally confused. So I frogged back to my lifeline - start of chart 3. Thank Goodness for lifelines! My shawl is back on the needles and I got 2 good rows done before having to go to work. Slow but sure......... Debi


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

roed2er said:


> So sad - I spent the weekend away from my Glenallen; instead I worked on some embroidery and quilting while watching the Oympics. When I went to pick it back up today, I must have mis-marked where I left off as none of my stitches were lining up correctly. When I tried to tink, I only managed to make matters worse and got totally confused. So I frogged back to my lifeline - start of chart 3. Thank Goodness for lifelines! My shawl is back on the needles and I got 2 good rows done before having to go to work. Slow but sure......... Debi


Debi, I've just had a similar experience except my problem was that two stitches popped off the the left needle right at a double decrease and yarnover. I tried to fix it in place, but ended up with a mess, so had to frog back to my lifeline (7 rows on the 4th repeat of chart 2). I was so disgusted, after I managed to put all of the stitches back on my needles, I just put it down for the rest of the day!

Now, I've managed to knit 4 rows and hope to get back to where I was before the day is through! These things happen, unfortunately.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Having had problems with recurring frozen shoulder, GlenAllen has been languishing in the corner giving me the baleful stare...shoulder feeling slightly better today so I have managed to 2 rows so far ..rows 21 and 22 of 3rd repeat chart 2 but it is slow going...so I can sympathise with you both


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

In reference to the 100% silk: DON'T DO IT! Silk is very unforgiving and your hands and shoulders will get even with you! Trust me, been there, done that!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> In reference to the 100% silk: DON'T DO IT! Silk is very unforgiving and your hands and shoulders will get even with you! Trust me, been there, done that!


Interesting. I am making a hap using 100% silk and having no problems at all with it. It is a heavy lace weight yarn or a light fingering weight.
Wonder if its the difference in how all we work to get to the same results.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I have never heard of a hap can you explain what it is please?


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. It is Fiberwild's 100% Silk lace weight Maple. I think there is just too much variation in the colors to work well on Glenallen. Will just have to suck it up and wait for the postman to bring my yarn. 
I have read so many contradictory things about silk yarn. One site says it will stretch and droop and others say it is unforgiving with no give at all. I have some Tussah as well as the spun lace weight. I guess I am just going to have to plunge in and see what it does for myself. Since I am a very slow continental style knitter, it might work out for me. I will give it a whorl later.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

[quote: YorkieMama] I have read so many contradictory things about silk yarn. One site says it will stretch and droop and others say it is unforgiving with no give at all. I have some Tussah as well as the spun lace weight. [unquote]

Silk is sometimes a chameleon. I have some lace weight 100% silk and it knits like a dream. No sagging, pulling, just great looks all the way. Then I have some that is like a heavy lace yarn and the twist is so pronounced that is does just about anything to show me that I can't do anything with it. I have tried to tat with it (it sags like mad), knit with it (the stitches won't hold the shape of the stitches), crochet with it and it magically jumps off the hook before I can finish a stitch! So, just about anything that you hear can and will happen.

It depends on so many things, such as length of staple, the type of silk (even what the silkworms ate), the twist while spinning, a matte silk or a high gloss silk. Your best way to find out is to make a reasonable swatch in size, using the needles you plan on using for your intended project. Don't give up just because of the many different things that can be said (truthfully) about silk. Happy knitting!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have never heard of a hap can you explain what it is please?


A wrap. It's a square what I would call an everyday wrap, shawl, covering. Whatever you want to call it. There is a book on them on Heirloom Knitting.com


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of a hap can you explain what it is please?
> ...


Thank you for info Danakay...am of for a look xx


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> > So sad - I spent the weekend away from my Glenallen; instead I worked on some embroidery and quilting while watching the Oympics. When I went to pick it back up today, I must have mis-marked where I left off as none of my stitches were lining up correctly. When I tried to tink, I only managed to make matters worse and got totally confused. So I frogged back to my lifeline - start of chart 3. Thank Goodness for lifelines! My shawl is back on the needles and I got 2 good rows done before having to go to work. Slow but sure......... Debi
> ...


so sorry!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. It is Fiberwild's 100% Silk lace weight Maple. I think there is just too much variation in the colors to work well on Glenallen. Will just have to suck it up and wait for the postman to bring my yarn.
> I have read so many contradictory things about silk yarn. One site says it will stretch and droop and others say it is unforgiving with no give at all. I have some Tussah as well as the spun lace weight. I guess I am just going to have to plunge in and see what it does for myself. Since I am a very slow continental style knitter, it might work out for me. I will give it a whorl later.


You could ask Dee what she thinks. Why don't you send a PM to her??? (Stevieland)


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

While I am waiting for my additional yarn to come to finish my Nadira, I started my GlenAllen with lace weight yarn for the first time. I am not sure how it is going to work, but I am not a fan yet. I have finished chart 1 and to me it looks like a tangled piece of string. As much as I think lifelines are a pain I think I will be using them on this, because it is really hard to tink back, which as usual I have had to do. 

I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in Heather Gray, which btw I love the color, but it gets kind of fuzzy with too much tinking and because I am half blind  I have trouble seeing the stitches to actually tink them.

Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> While I am waiting for my additional yarn to come to finish my Nadira, I started my GlenAllen with lace weight yarn for the first time. I am not sure how it is going to work, but I am not a fan yet. I have finished chart 1 and to me it looks like a tangled piece of string. As much as I think lifelines are a pain I think I will be using them on this, because it is really hard to tink back, which as usual I have had to do.
> 
> I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in Heather Gray, which btw I love the color, but it gets kind of fuzzy with too much tinking and because I am half blind  I have trouble seeing the stitches to actually tink them.
> 
> Linda


Alpaca is harder to work with than just 100% merino. It is more elastic therefore easier to knit IMO and stands up well to tinking. You may wish to switch if the alpaca is giving you too hard a time. My first real lace shawl was knitted with Knit Picks alpaca and it was a real pain I remember. Not a deal breaker, but I don't knit with Alpaca too much, so maybe it was more traumatizing than I remember! But some people really like it... I just wanted you to know that if the yarn is giving you fits, it might be a bit more than just the lighter lace weight.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

mamared1949,
When I knitted my Glenallen, I went really slow and mumbled the pattern as I went. Even though DH thought I was loosing my marbles, it really helped with the concentration. It took me a little longer to be able to "read" my knitting, too. Just go slow and don't knit when you start getting tired or distracted. That finished Glenallen will be worth every minute you spend making it.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I only knit on it in the morning before I start watching TV or doing other things. I find that I have to "wrap" the yarn around my finger 2 times rather than one to get the feel of the tension right.
Linda


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It does take some time to get the "feel" of lace weight yarn. Wait till you go back to fingering, or worse yet, worsted. It feels like you're knitting with rope. I'm knitting a baby sweater with sport weight right now. It feels so bulky compared to the lace weight, and I used to knit them with sport and DK all of the time. Dee's ruining us for knitting with anything but fingering and lace weight yarns. ;-)


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

gggrrrr. I am so frustrated. After starting over again with chart three and getting to row 7, I finally had enough done to see that my diamonds are NOT lining up and are consistantly skewed to one side. I frogged back to the start of chart 3 and can not for the life of me see a problem but so want this shawl to be beautiful that I took a deep breath and frogged back even further to the start of that 1/2 repeat of chart 2. Is there anyone else who had trouble with the transition from chart 2 to chart 3 and the diamonds continuing in alignment? Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

roed2er,
Did you do the half repeat of chart 2, where you repeat rows 1-15?


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I did do that. But I am frogged back to doing that 1/2 repeat again in case that is where I messed up somehow. We will see; I am also going to try laying the actual paper chart on top of the other so I can visually see how they are supposed to line up. In the meantime, because I work an academic calendar and the school year is gearing up, I will have less time for morning knitting and it will take me a good week or so to get the 1/2 of chart 2 done. Oh well, this shawl is for ME and I want it right, so there is no deadline. Better slow and steady. Debi



Pacific Rose said:


> roed2er,
> Did you do the half repeat of chart 2, where you repeat rows 1-15?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure you will get it done, if you take it nice and slow. Do you read your knitting with each side of the shawl, as you go along. I know that takes time, but it might help. I did that when I first started knitting. At present I am trying to knit an Estonian scarf, with a mere 81 stitches. I have already frogged it out three times and have to cast on yet again. This last time I didn't even make it past row 3. For some reason it is about impossible to tink, which is strange as I am using same yarn and needles as I used on Glenallen. I can't believe that I have managed Dee's shawls when they get up to 300+ stitches, yet this small scarf is giving me so many problems, but I am determined I will try again and just read the pattern and charts very, very carefully.

Sue


roed2er said:


> Yes, I did do that. But I am frogged back to doing that 1/2 repeat again in case that is where I messed up somehow. We will see; I am also going to try laying the actual paper chart on top of the other so I can visually see how they are supposed to line up. In the meantime, because I work an academic calendar and the school year is gearing up, I will have less time for morning knitting and it will take me a good week or so to get the 1/2 of chart 2 done. Oh well, this shawl is for ME and I want it right, so there is no deadline. Better slow and steady. Debi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I too have been having issues with my GlenAllen. I am at the 1/2 part of chart 2 and just now getting how this should look while knitting it. I am doing the smallest size possible. My Mother is not a shawl wearer. I can see her using it as a scarf or to jazz up a jacket. I am not feeling like I need to throw it out the window so thats a good thing. I have frogged and tinked this one much more than I ever expected. The pattern just doesn't look that hard. yeah right!

I am working on a Wilshire also so I put the Glen allen down and work on it when I get frustrated.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> mamared1949,
> When I knitted my Glenallen, I went really slow and mumbled the pattern as I went. Even though DH thought I was loosing my marbles, it really helped with the concentration. It took me a little longer to be able to "read" my knitting, too. Just go slow and don't knit when you start getting tired or distracted. That finished Glenallen will be worth every minute you spend making it.


This is what I do! I have to "mumble" the pattern or I'm more likely to lose my place. If anyone heard, they'd think I was losing my marbles too! Everything you say, I'm experiencing.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When you hold this finished shawl in your hands and feel it warm as a summer breeze on your shoulders it will be worth all the weird stuff we do in order to knit it: 

mumbling, 
highlighting chart rows, 
stitching the charts together, 
metal boards to hold our charts with magnets to mark our places, 
life lines, 
ignoring people who are talking to us until we get to the end of a row,
unfinished housework... 

did I get them all?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When you hold this finished shawl in your hands and feel it warm as a summer breeze on your shoulders it will be worth all the weird stuff we do in order to knit it:
> 
> mumbling,
> highlighting chart rows,
> ...


Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This is the reason I waited to release this pattern until after the others. I knew it was more challenging due to it being harder to read the knitting. Pacific Rose put it all into perspective above...just keep your eye on the prize!!!

A head's up: My next design will have quite a bit of easy, somewhat mindless knitting throughout most of the semi-circular body, but I will pick up the excitement level with a 30+ stitch knitted on border with patterning on both sides and cool double yarn overs and such. It will be for fingering weight to give everyone a break after the lace weight Nadira and Glen. Just starting the final part of the design process...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> When you hold this finished shawl in your hands and feel it warm as a summer breeze on your shoulders it will be worth all the weird stuff we do in order to knit it:
> 
> mumbling,
> highlighting chart rows,
> ...


Pushing beloved Kitty (Kit E Kat in my case) off lap and shawl so we can knit!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This is the reason I waited to release this pattern until after the others. I knew it was more challenging due to it being harder to read the knitting. Pacific Rose put it all into perspective above...just keep your eye on the prize!!!
> 
> A head's up: My next design will have quite a bit of easy, somewhat mindless knitting throughout most of the semi-circular body, but I will pick up the excitement level with a 30+ stitch knitted on border with patterning on both sides and cool double yarn overs and such. It will be for fingering weight to give everyone a break after the lace weight Nadira and Glen. Just starting the final part of the design process...


Thank you thank you thank you for a fingering weight design!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok Dee sideways border? That sounds scary to me! Lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok Dee sideways border? That sounds scary to me! Lol


Now y'all know that I keep making each one a little harder than the next to step up your game!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Guess you just have to keep challenging us. But at least we always know that you have our backs and can help us if necessary. Can't wait to see this new design.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Dee sideways border? That sounds scary to me! Lol
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Certainly some new learning involved, knitted on borders patterning both sides and the double yarn overs. It will be nice to be in fingering too. The new shape will be interesting too.
Sue


stevieland said:


> This is the reason I waited to release this pattern until after the others. I knew it was more challenging due to it being harder to read the knitting. Pacific Rose put it all into perspective above...just keep your eye on the prize!!!
> 
> A head's up: My next design will have quite a bit of easy, somewhat mindless knitting throughout most of the semi-circular body, but I will pick up the excitement level with a 30+ stitch knitted on border with patterning on both sides and cool double yarn overs and such. It will be for fingering weight to give everyone a break after the lace weight Nadira and Glen. Just starting the final part of the design process...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This is the reason I waited to release this pattern until after the others. I knew it was more challenging due to it being harder to read the knitting. Pacific Rose put it all into perspective above...just keep your eye on the prize!!!
> 
> A head's up: My next design will have quite a bit of easy, somewhat mindless knitting throughout most of the semi-circular body, but I will pick up the excitement level with a 30+ stitch knitted on border with patterning on both sides and cool double yarn overs and such. It will be for fingering weight to give everyone a break after the lace weight Nadira and Glen. Just starting the final part of the design process...


I'm looking forward to it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee- I think I will just knit the easy centre part of the new design when it comes out. I shall call it my first fingering lace work! Can you tell I'M frustrated? Tut tut Seamus..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone: I have been taking a break from the Glenallen so that I can participate in the Ravellenics. Originally I was going to do the Edwina, but a nasty allergic reaction to a shot put me down for a couple of days. So I am doing Alexandra instead; and boy am I stepping outside of my safety box in terms of color! Since this is the Olympics and it is about coming together in a friendly atmosphere I decided to do it in Knit Picks Chroma in Prism. Alex has the optional border so I am going to complete it in my favorite color purple. So far, so good and I only hit a snag last night, but I put it down and came back to it this morning and I am back on track. My son is coming home this week and finally I will learn how to properly use my iPad! My Ashton is sitting in my closet waiting to be properly "introduced." All of the shawls that I have seen so far have been so beautiful and I am keeping everyone in my "knitting prayers." Umoza


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This is the reason I waited to release this pattern until after the others. I knew it was more challenging due to it being harder to read the knitting. Pacific Rose put it all into perspective above...just keep your eye on the prize!!!
> 
> A head's up: My next design will have quite a bit of easy, somewhat mindless knitting throughout most of the semi-circular body, but I will pick up the excitement level with a 30+ stitch knitted on border with patterning on both sides and cool double yarn overs and such. It will be for fingering weight to give everyone a break after the lace weight Nadira and Glen. Just starting the final part of the design process...


Yeah! I have been steadily finishing up some of my way too many WIPS so that I can be ready for your new design! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am happy to report that I have finished this wonderful shawl and will be posting it in the very near future..Thanks Dee!!!


patocenizo said:


> As pronised here is a picture of the "progress" on my Glenallen shawl. The yarn I am using is called Alpaca with a Twist Fino color 3002 which is a dusty rose and it is 70% alpaca, 30% silk. I bought this lovelly yarn at a wonderful shop in Boulder Colorado named Shuttles, Skeins and Spindles. This skein has 875 yds so I am making the small size and just praying I have enough yarn. I am using size 4 Signature circular needles and I love them! Presently I am on the third set of Chart 2 row 15.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I am happy to report that I have finished this wonderful shawl and will be posting it in the very near future..Thanks Dee!!!
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> ...


Yay!!! I can't wait to see your Glenallen. Looking forward to it very very much.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a hint: put in a lifeline right before the rows that have those squirrelly (I'm not even sure that's a word) new versions of k3tog. Can you tell I have an issue?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good idea.


EqLady said:


> Just a hint: put in a lifeline right before the rows that have those squirrelly (I'm not even sure that's a word) new versions of k3tog. Can you tell I have an issue?


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe in a year or so, I would like to do a shawl. Don't have the time to start one now. I only have 2 wip's to finish. I have yarn on cone's. Will they work?


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I finished the first repeat of Chart 2 and only hit a couple of problems, minor in comparison to Nadira. I can now see the pattern emerging and it is looking good.

Linda


----------



## camogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,I am a daily lurker who loves this site.I have completed an Ashton shawlette ,Ashton shawl,Alexandra all in fingering weightsam 2/3 complete Edwina, using Jaggerspun Zephyr laceI have gone through all the ups and downs like everyone on this site but it's been so worth itDee has helped me many times through pm's as have all of you heremany,many thanksmy question isI have 1090 yds.of Handmaiden Mini Maiden light sports weight silk / wool blend in a beautiful Ivory mix really lovely yarnwhich shawl do you recommend I do next using this yarn..Elizabeth ,Nadira or keep it for Glen Allen ? I would like to end up with a medium sz. shawl .Also ,what sz.needle.
Thank you from another Dee


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I love Dee's design and how it is coming together. My issue with the new k3tog (I can't remember the name and the pattern is in the living room and I'm not) is not making it. I actually find it somewhat easy. What I had trouble with is tinking it! I blinked at the wrong time and had to go back 2 1/2 rows on the third repeat to get to a clean row. I just couldn't get my head around how to undo it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. Some of those decreases are real headaches to undo, and especially when you are using the lace weight.
Sue
te=EqLady]I love Dee's design and how it is coming together. My issue with the new k3tog (I can't remember the name and the pattern is in the living room and I'm not) is not making it. I actually find it somewhat easy. What I had trouble with is tinking it! I blinked at the wrong time and had to go back 2 1/2 rows on the third repeat to get to a clean row. I just couldn't get my head around how to undo it![/quote]


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

camogy said:


> Hello everyone,I am a daily lurker who loves this site.I have completed an Ashton shawlette ,Ashton shawl,Alexandra all in fingering weightsam 2/3 complete Edwina, using Jaggerspun Zephyr laceI have gone through all the ups and downs like everyone on this site but it's been so worth itDee has helped me many times through pm's as have all of you heremany,many thanksmy question isI have 1090 yds.of Handmaiden Mini Maiden light sports weight silk / wool blend in a beautiful Ivory mix really lovely yarnwhich shawl do you recommend I do next using this yarn..Elizabeth ,Nadira or keep it for Glen Allen ? I would like to end up with a medium sz. shawl .Also ,what sz.needle.
> Thank you from another Dee


With your yarn being a light sport weight which I think is a little heavier than fingering weight, and you want a medium sized shawl, I'd go for a version of the Nadira since it has different sizes you can knit already laid out.

Although gauge isn't a big issue with a shawl, I'd knit a gauge swatch with the needles you want to use to get a rough idea about the size the yarn would knit to and its drape.

Why don't you PM Dee. I'm sure she could give you some excellent pointers pertaining to that size yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

When I have to tink those double decreases, I MUST wear my magnifiers on my glasses so that I can see exactly what I'm doing! I can then see how the stitch is constructed in order to undo it. I found that out the hard way. This is what turns me off of lace weight yarn such as the Zephyr yarn. (It's not called "Zephyr" for nothing!)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

camogy said:


> Hello everyone,I am a daily lurker who loves this site.I have completed an Ashton shawlette ,Ashton shawl,Alexandra all in fingering weightsam 2/3 complete Edwina, using Jaggerspun Zephyr laceI have gone through all the ups and downs like everyone on this site but it's been so worth itDee has helped me many times through pm's as have all of you heremany,many thanksmy question isI have 1090 yds.of Handmaiden Mini Maiden light sports weight silk / wool blend in a beautiful Ivory mix really lovely yarnwhich shawl do you recommend I do next using this yarn..Elizabeth ,Nadira or keep it for Glen Allen ? I would like to end up with a medium sz. shawl .Also ,what sz.needle.
> Thank you from another Dee


Hi! I am so glad you are enjoying working on the shawls. We can't wait to see your Edwina, if I may speak for everyone here! Regarding your lovely Handmaiden yarn (I am jealous!), I too think that Nadira is the way to go. It is easily customizable for size and the best pattern to go to a heavier weight. You should do a little swatching on US6 and US7s and see which you like best for your sport weight. You could just use the first chart but do: k2, chart right to left 1x, k2 for your swatch and knit about 20 rows to see how it looks.

I would stick with lace weight for Glenallen although it is easily customizable size wise, but Elizabeth has to be knitted in the pattern size and will be huge in fingering or heavier.

Hope that helps!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I finished the first repeat of Chart 2 and only hit a couple of problems, minor in comparison to Nadira. I can now see the pattern emerging and it is looking good.
> 
> Linda


Each one get a bit easier, doesn't it?


----------



## camogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you CathyAnn and Dee...I must confess I didn't realize it was light sport weight till it arrived...wasn't paying full attention at ordering time...but it is beautiful and the ivory hues are so subtle and beautiful...so Nadira it will be...and again thank you to all contributors to Knitting Paradise....I learn so much from each of you and to think 8 months ago ,I knew nothing of lace knitting or shawls and now my life is consumed by them. My 3 daughters think they are each getting a pair of the usual knitted socks as a Christmas gift.But, I am going to surprise each of them with a beautiful shawl by the most inspiring Designer...,thank you Dee and all of you on KP.....

Another Dee


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Well, it's been about a month since the Glenallen Shawl was published, and few completed ones have shown up on KP. I'm currently on Chart 5, and hope to have it done by the end of this week unless something unforeseen comes up and I can't devote much time to it. 

After this, I'm going to knit something easy, like a Norwegian sweater with a Fair Isle design and steeks! (Just kidding!) :lol:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Well, it's been about a month since the Glenallen Shawl was published, and few completed ones have shown up on KP. I'm currently on Chart 5, and hope to have it done by the end of this week unless something unforeseen comes up and I can't devote much time to it.
> 
> After this, I'm going to knit something easy, like a Norwegian sweater with a Fair Isle design and steeks! (Just kidding!) :lol:


 :lol: too funny!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> ....After this, I'm going to knit something easy, like a Norwegian sweater with a Fair Isle design and steeks! (Just kidding!) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit and knit and knit and knit but I'm only up to the fourth repeat of chart 2! I do have it pretty much memorized, and what is that worth? On one row of the third repeat, I missed a record (for me) six yarnovers! The Olympics have really taken a toll on my knitting time, but no more excuses now.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

After having to tear back to my lifeline I am now half way through the second repeat of chart 2. I am going slow but steady so I don't mess up.

Linda


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Well, it's been about a month since the Glenallen Shawl was published, and few completed ones have shown up on KP. I'm currently on Chart 5, and hope to have it done by the end of this week unless something unforeseen comes up and I can't devote much time to it.
> 
> After this, I'm going to knit something easy, like a Norwegian sweater with a Fair Isle design and steeks! (Just kidding!) :lol:


*giggling like Betty Rubble*


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

camogy said:


> .....I learn so much from each of you and to think 8 months ago ,I knew nothing of lace knitting or shawls and now my life is consumed by them. My 3 daughters think they are each getting a pair of the usual knitted socks as a Christmas gift.But, I am going to surprise each of them with a beautiful shawl....
> Another Dee


Ah, you've got the lace bug bad!!! But I don't think we've seen any pics yet of your shawls. Pretty please, can we have a little peep???


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

is it me or is this KAL alot "quieter" than the other Dee KALs? does this mean everyone is busy busy knitting their Glenallens??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I think so!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Everything online here seems quiet. Guess they are getting the young ones back to school....


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

They are all resting after watching all the activity on TV for two weeks. Look out when they wake up, those glenallens will be fying in to show us their lovely work. Seamus


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I don't know about the other KPers in Oregon, but on the coast, we finally got some summer weather, and I've been enjoying it while we have it. I had excellent help weeding yesterday. My 8 year old granddaughter dug right in and helped me fill a garden cart full of them in no time. 

I'm on the 4th leaf repeat on the Ashton Baby Shawl I've been knitting... almost ready to begin improvising a lattice work edge. And I thought the outer rows of the shawls took a long time to knit....


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I had to put my Glenallen away for just a bit. A dear friend of mine had her kidney removed last year because of cancer. She was feeling fine but at her one year followup, they found more cancer. So I found a Lion Brand Tweed Stripes in her favorite colors and with size 10.5 needles, fairly quickly (for me anyway) finished a nice sized simple triangle shawl. I am so grateful for all the lessons learned while working on Dee's designs as I did a 4 stitch border with a garter tab -- and added a lacey ruffle along the large edge to boot. It came out soft and cuddly and I am hoping it will bring her some warmth, love, and comfort. Next week, I will get back to my lace. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

roed2er, what a lucky friend to have you!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto! I will keep her in my prayers. Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Debi, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I'm glad you were able to work up a lovely shawl for her, and I'm sure she will cherish it. Please keep us posted about how she is doing.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I've just completed my Glenallen this evening. Whew! It took me 2 hours 25 minutes to bind it off! I will be blocking it tomorrow morning, and depending on how long it takes to dry, I'll be able to take some pictures and post them tomorrow evening. Right now, the days are getting into the 90's with low humidity. The yarn is so lightweight that it should dry fairly quickly.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

We will be impatiently waiting to see your Glenallen, CathyAnn.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I've just completed my Glenallen this evening. Whew! It took me 2 hours 25 minutes to bind it off! I will be blocking it tomorrow morning, and depending on how long it takes to dry, I'll be able to take some pictures and post them tomorrow evening. Right now, the days are getting into the 90's with low humidity. The yarn is so lightweight that it should dry fairly quickly.


well! hurry up and blocked it already! We want to see it!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

OK, OK, OK... I tried to take a picture while drying, and found the battery about out of juice! Now, it's recharing! :-(


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn, I can't wait to see it!! How exciting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The Glenallen was completely dry within four hours, but took about 5 weeks to knit. As many of you already know, the yarn is Jaggerspun Zephyr, lace weight yarn, 50% fine grade merino wool, 50% Chinese tussah silk. The color is called Copper. I knit the medium size which took approximately 874 yards, knit on size 3 (3.25 mm) needles, bound off with size 5 needles. 

Its blocked dimensions are 74 x 37 . 

For me, this is the most difficult of Dees designs that Ive knit so far. (Ive knit them all except for the Edwina and the Elizabeth.) The Glenallen is definitely not for beginners new to lace knitting. What made this shawl more difficult was adjusting to the lightness of the yarn. Like Dee said, its like knitting with air! Amen to that! However, I did finally adjust, but if I had to tink, I had to use my magnifying lenses that I clip onto my glasses in order to see clearly what I was doing. If I didnt I got into trouble. (BTW, Pacific Rose, I decided to go through the Short Rows class on Craftsy, and used Red Heart Supersaver yarn. Talk about rope! It felt most awkward!)

A dear friend of mine said to me yesterday when I announced quite loudly that I had finished, (and I paraphrase), Youre not going to give this to anyone, are you? I think you ought to keep it. I said, No. And I wouldnt sell it. NO ONE could afford it!  But then, no one could afford any of my shawls. 

Thank you, Dee, for such superb designs  there are none more beautiful, more consistently pleasing to the eye than yours  every one of them!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

.
Cathy Ann - 5 weeks of wonderful work. Your shawl is heavenly, and I'm wondering where the angel got to. You don't have one in your yard? Well, order one....Ada.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it, CathyAnn. That is a beautiful colour. I think it looks great in the third pic amongst the flowers. It looks quite at home there. I can see you wearing that in the Fall especially.

I am sure you feel a real sense of accomplishment at finishing it. Yes, that yarn is so fine. You get used to knitting it when all is going well, but like you say, when you have to tink, that is something else with such fine stitches. That said, the end product is certainly worth it, and this is something you will really treasure.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> The Glenallen was completely dry within four hours, but took about 5 weeks to knit. As many of you already know, the yarn is Jaggerspun Zephyr, lace weight yarn, 50% fine grade merino wool, 50% Chinese tussah silk. The color is called Copper. I knit the medium size which took approximately 874 yards, knit on size 3 (3.25 mm) needles, bound off with size 5 needles.
> 
> Its blocked dimensions are 74 x 37 .
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The Glenallen was completely dry within four hours, but took about 5 weeks to knit. As many of you already know, the yarn is Jaggerspun Zephyr, lace weight yarn, 50% fine grade merino wool, 50% Chinese tussah silk. The color is called Copper. I knit the medium size which took approximately 874 yards, knit on size 3 (3.25 mm) needles, bound off with size 5 needles.
> 
> Its blocked dimensions are 74 x 37 .
> 
> ...


Oh CathyAnn its so beautiful! that color of the zephyr lace has got to be one of my favs! Well done Woman! well done.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Cathy Ann, it is beautiful! Isaw that color in my LYS yesterday and it is lovely. Striking combination with Dee's beautiful design.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. That is my kind of colour. What fantastic knitting. Well done!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

How beautiful! The stitches show up so well with that yarn - what well deserved compliments you'll garner wearing it. Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn that is just beautiful. Such a gem, such beautiful work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn, 
Your Glenallen is gorgeous. The color is perfect, too. Don't you just love the feel of it? ... so feather light that the tiniest breeze would lift it away.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

CathyAnn, your shawl is gorgeous, blocking supurb too. Love
the color. I have the same yarn in that color to do one of
Dee's shawls in also. Glad I got it, love the way it knits up. Thanks for the show and tell. Well done.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! The adjusting period I went through with the Zephyr yarn was certainly worth the result. I have enough to knit a lace scarf... Hmmmmm


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Thank you, everyone! The adjusting period I went through with the Zephyr yarn was certainly worth the result. I have enough to knit a lace scarf... Hmmmmm


the zephyr is tiny, but its so nice to work with. I love it! I am knitting a shawl for my niece using zephyr lace yarn.the pattern is called pretty as a peacock...hope to finish it soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I used the Zephyr too and finished up with just over a ball left, and I am knitting a lace scarf with it, from Nancy Bush's book, think it is called Peacock tail and leaf. The Zephyr is so delicate but it does turn out so nice.
Sue


knitgirl389 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, everyone! The adjusting period I went through with the Zephyr yarn was certainly worth the result. I have enough to knit a lace scarf... Hmmmmm
> ...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

This isn't shawl related, but I know you all won't mind!

Our newest grandson arrived at 7:28 this morning. Liam Harold Lee Bell Joseph. 8lbs 4 ozs 20 inches long. Mom, Dad, Big sister and Liam doing fine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations. One precious baby.

Sue



Dreamfli said:


> This isn't shawl related, but I know you all won't mind!
> 
> Our newest grandson arrived at 7:28 this morning. Liam Harold Lee Bell Joseph. 8lbs 4 ozs 20 inches long. Mom, Dad, Big sister and Liam doing fine.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey there, I thought I'd find you here too! CathyAnn, congratulations. This is so beautiful. You did an outstanding job with your Glenallen. Perfection!

And thanks from the bottom of my heart for such kind words about my designs. Bless your heart.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This isn't shawl related, but I know you all won't mind!
> 
> Our newest grandson arrived at 7:28 this morning. Liam Harold Lee Bell Joseph. 8lbs 4 ozs 20 inches long. Mom, Dad, Big sister and Liam doing fine.


Thanks so much for sharing these pics of this precious angle. What a cutie. I like the name Liam.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and precious baby! Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This isn't shawl related, but I know you all won't mind!
> 
> Our newest grandson arrived at 7:28 this morning. Liam Harold Lee Bell Joseph. 8lbs 4 ozs 20 inches long. Mom, Dad, Big sister and Liam doing fine.


Thank you for sharing your precious grandson, Liam, with us. Congratulations all around.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he is very precious.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This isn't shawl related, but I know you all won't mind!
> 
> Our newest grandson arrived at 7:28 this morning. Liam Harold Lee Bell Joseph. 8lbs 4 ozs 20 inches long. Mom, Dad, Big sister and Liam doing fine.


Oh the joy of a new grandchild. Enjoy!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi CathyAnn -How do you manage to do such wonderful work. Your shawl is top of the class and then some. The colour is very well chosen. Take care of her and treat her kindly, she did her best for you, and outdid herself. Ada.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi ladies. I am going to post this in the main section later today, but I wanted to give my loyal Shawlettes the first peep at my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circle as promised, knitted with about 650 yards of fingering weight and measures 66" x 26". The size is super easy to customize. Lots of new skills on this one, including a knitted on border with lace patterning on both sides, but the pattern will include a photo-tutorial on how to do a knitted on border. 

I hope ya'll like her!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oooooooooooooo me me me and I haven't finished Glenallen yet lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cathyann your shawl is beautiful x


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. What is the time frame for release of pattern?


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Dee love it. I have been waiting for something different. I think this is why I haven't started the Glenallen. Can't wait to try this one. Also with winter coming on how about a heavy one for those cold winter nights. Or can the ones you have out be done in worsted weight? I wonder if the larger the yarn the larger or smaller the shawl? I can hardly wait for Holbrook to come out. Love the color too.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I'm in love, the Holbrook is beautiful. Glen Allen still on time out. Wilshire too. New Siamese cat colored Ashton 1/2 way thru chart 3

Dee what size needles did you use?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is beautiful, and different and I am looking forward to knitting it.

Sue


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi ladies. I am going to post this in the main section later today, but I wanted to give my loyal Shawlettes the first peep at my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circle as promised, knitted with about 650 yards of fingering weight and measures 66" x 26". The size is super easy to customize. Lots of new skills on this one, including a knitted on border with lace patterning on both sides, but the pattern will include a photo-tutorial on how to do a knitted on border.
> 
> I hope ya'll like her!


Like??? Love it! And in my absolute favorite color, too. Oh man *sigh*...another shawl for the que... lol...(can't wait to get to it!)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful, Dee! Just finishing up the last two rows of Glenallen's chart 2 (thought I never would get there!) so I have to hurry up for this beauty. Did you use size 5 needles?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sooo happy you all like it. I was keeping my fingers crossed since it is a bit of a departure from my usual design style. I did use size 5 needles. The yarn I used is the 100% merino superwash sock yarn from Black Sheep Dyeworks. The yarn is one of the loveliest I've ever knitted with and is pretty reasonably priced for good quality hand dyed yarn. 

The pattern is in the test knit stage, but I am hoping for a 3-4 week release date.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I am sooo happy you all like it. I was keeping my fingers crossed since it is a bit of a departure from my usual design style. I did use size 5 needles. The yarn I used is the 100% merino superwash sock yarn from Black Sheep Dyeworks. The yarn is one of the loveliest I've ever knitted with and is pretty reasonably priced for good quality hand dyed yarn.
> 
> The pattern is in the test knit stage, but I am hoping for a 3-4 week release date.


Maybe by then I will have one or two off the needles. LOL


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

LOVE Holbrook - can't wait!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am so excited!!! I love it!!! I love it!!!! When oh when will you get this pattern out!!!! I'll be out of town and just hoping to get this one before I leave....I love the color. Please Dee....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay then....I was about to have a heart attack...do you think Anzula Squishy would do well with this beauty??


stevieland said:


> I am sooo happy you all like it. I was keeping my fingers crossed since it is a bit of a departure from my usual design style. I did use size 5 needles. The yarn I used is the 100% merino superwash sock yarn from Black Sheep Dyeworks. The yarn is one of the loveliest I've ever knitted with and is pretty reasonably priced for good quality hand dyed yarn.
> 
> The pattern is in the test knit stage, but I am hoping for a 3-4 week release date.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Okay then....I was about to have a heart attack...do you think Anzula Squishy would do well with this beauty??


That yarn will be gorgeous! It is a little heavier than regular fingering, so I might go up a needle size to a US 6, but the texture of that yarn will make the border look amazing. Sorry about the heart attack!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It is just absolutely fabulous, so light, so beautiful! OMG I can't wait either. Working on Nadira right now and having fun! Absolutely NO complaints or problems; it is just going smoothly because I am really taking my time and reading each row before I proceed.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Holbrook is beautiful. I love it and can't wait for the pattern. I just finished a Glenallen shawl and it lays on the block at the moment.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oooooooh noooooo!!!! I haven't even started the Glenallen! This Hollbrook is a BIG wow!!!!! It is gorgeous!!! Dee, they keep getting better and better. Thank goodness it is coming out in 3 or 4 weeks. I hope I am back in town when you release this elegant pattern. None the less, I will keep an eye on my iPad daily. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

A never ending stream of beauty. Such talent you have. A delight to knit each one. I am so proud to be a part of the fun.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Ohhhhh - now I HAVE got to get going on my Glenallen so I am ready for this one. I love that color you used; let's see -- my Alex is ivory, my Nadira is celadon, my Glenallen is heathery light purple and I have Oxblood red purchased for the Elizabeth. Someday, I aim to have all of Dee's shawls done and I will have a rainbow of choices each morning. Debi


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!!!! Dee, the Holbrook is breathtakingly gorgeous!! I can hardly wait  Thank you for all of the hard work that you do in designing these patterns.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oh, Dee... you've done it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be still my heart! I have some pink silky wool, fingering weight. I'm going to have to get it out, handy, so when the pattern is published, I'm ready!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for liking the new design! I was holding my breath since it was so different from the others. I've said it once and I'll say it again: It is you all on this site that have been so loyal and encouraging that inspire me to do these patterns. It has been so much fun (although a bit stressful if I am honest, don't want to disappoint ya!) and I am very grateful.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

nanciann said:


> A never ending stream of beauty. Such talent you have. A delight to knit each one. I am so proud to be a part of the fun.


Amen and Amen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > A never ending stream of beauty. Such talent you have. A delight to knit each one. I am so proud to be a part of the fun.
> ...


I'll add a couple of my own "Amens," too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll echo that too.

Sue



Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > nanciann said:
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

You all are making me blush. My goodness. Thanks.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dee, she is Beautiful! And my favorite color, too!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, Dee!!! It is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oh which one to choose? ....

http://www.oldmaidenaunt.com/shop.php?crn=208


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is my Glenallen Shawl. Thanks, Dee, for your lovely design. I used 2 balls and 10 more rows of the third ball of Dark Red Cashmere Yarn from Hongkong. The shawl is medium sized, 38"x 76", and I used a #3 circular needle.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! I love it in red...so does your helper. He/she didn't mind laying on the pins?


----------



## jacobb (Nov 30, 2011)

So, my 19-year old granddaughter has told me she wants a lace shawl, dark purple & sparkly. Is there a laceweight yarn that would fit that bill or does mean a foray into beading? I don't have a LYS and can't tell on-line. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Naneast your glenallen is gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used Knitpicks Glimmer yarn. I made an Alexandra shawl in the red Fiesta and just finished a Nadira in the Peacock colourway. That is fingering weight, but it has the sparkles (Stellina) in the yarn, although it is hard to see the sparkles in photos posted here.
Sue



jacobb said:


> So, my 19-year old granddaughter has told me she wants a lace shawl, dark purple & sparkly. Is there a laceweight yarn that would fit that bill or does mean a foray into beading? I don't have a LYS and can't tell on-line. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> oh which one to choose? ....
> 
> http://www.oldmaidenaunt.com/shop.php?crn=208


Agnes, all of those yarns are GORGEOUS!!! Thanks for alerting us to this website.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Naneast, your Glenallen is absolutely gorgeous! The dark red color is stunning and soft looking. Must be the cashmere. You knit and block beautifully! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > oh which one to choose? ....
> ...


Shipping price is good to Cathyann


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I noticed! I'm really thinking of ordering some when they get their stock replentished. The range of colors is breathtaking! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you check out "testing testing" cost goes down to £9:60 that's approx $15


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Naneast your Glenallen is stunning ....congrats


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Did you check out "testing testing" cost goes down to £9:60 that's approx $15


No I didn't. I'll check it out! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Naneast, your shawl is beautiful.
Well blocked and the design shows
so well. Nice color also. Well done.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! And really nice website. Umoza


----------



## jacobb (Nov 30, 2011)

OK - so I find it really odd that all of a sudden there are very few posts to any of Dee's KALs. Is anybody out there?


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am and I am still working on Glenallen. I am on the next to the last chart and doing fine. Should be done shortly and then will post pictures. 

Linda


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Half way through chart 3, trying to finish other projects as well,but working away at glenallen.............


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Still waiting for the humidity to drop so I can block my Nadira shawl. Just hung sheets out on the line and it has
started raining. Need the rain. Guess my sheets will get a double rinse. Soon Dee, very soon, I will get the shawl blocked.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! It has been quiet, hasn't it? Thanks for checking in. I've been hard at work finalizing the new Holbrook design, working the the tech editor to get it just right, finishing up test knitting. I hope to have it out in about a week and 1/2. I am taking off 10 days from regular work starting Tues. and hope to sneak in a couple of small overnight trips and to have some extra time to attend to knitting work as well. 

And.... I am knitting a GARTER STITCH SHAWL!!!! Yes, I am, taking a teeny lace break as I let a new design knock around in my head. I decided it would be fun to just go back and forth and back and forth.... but the funny thing is it seems that the garter stitch is harder on my back and hands than lace work. Probably the unending repetition. I am just alternating some extra Noro Silk Garden sock yarn every two rows in an elongated triangle.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Obvously, we're all busy. I have all of the KAL's on my "Watched Topics" list, and whenever anyone makes an entry, I get it and respond if I feel I can help...

Right now, I'm learning Entrelac by knitting a scarf that "VeryPink" demonstrates on YouTube. Through this experience, have learned to knit backwards too, which I find rather easy once I saw it done ... on YouTube. It is fun, and fills in my knitting time until Holbrook is published. I already have the yarn for it, Dee, the yarn already wound into cakes, waiting..., waiting..., waiting.........


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on row 17 of chart 3 and progress is in fits and starts. Need to get my knitting rhythm back. Since my computer is in the midst of death throes, maybe I'll get more done while I'm waiting for a new one. the IPad is fun but hard to do stiff on!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm still here. I noticed it was quiet and checked to see if I'd somehow deleted something. My Glenallen is on hold, I started an Edwina for my Mum for Christmas but that's on hold too. It's my friends birthday on the 24th and when I asked her if there was anything special she would like she asked for a shawl!!! So here I am trying to get an Alexandra finished for her. 

I also have all the KAL's on my watch list, do you think everyone has gone on holiday??

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Agnes, I love the yarn on this site, thanks for pointing us in this direction.

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm madly doing some test knitting for a really special shawl designer. Gotta get it done before the recipient, our treasured DIL, comes for tuna canning lessons this next weekend.

With kids going back to school, fall harvesting done, and cooler, wetter weather returning, I expect activity on the KAL's to increase.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep checking all the KALs too. I imagine that a lot of it is to due with being the end of summer, taking final vacations, getting ready for school etc. I imagine in the next few weeks it will get busy again.

Sue


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

It couldn't possibly be that people are busy knitting and *not* having problems? :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> It couldn't possibly be that people are busy knitting and *not* having problems? :thumbup:


You may be on to something.....


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 24 rows to go on Glenn Allen! It is out of time out and progressing nicely! The Holbrook is beautiful. I have some bright Red yarn that would look fantastic as a Holbrook!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a shawl behind; I decided to work on the Nadira because it will be a gift for a friend who just lost her husband. I hope everyone has a good knitting week. Umoza


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally finished chart 3..... :-D


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Doesn't that feel like a milestone! WTG!!! :thumbup: 

(Anyway, that's how I felt.)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Finally finished chart 3..... :-D


Congratulations!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Woo hoo I am on chart six! End is in sight!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My Small GlenAllen is done. I need to block which may happen next week, we are supposed to have a couple of days with no rain.

Size 3 Us Needles (Chiaogoo Lace)
Knit Picks Shadow Deep Waters Tonal about 455 yards, just 2 rows out of a new skein.

I did find this to be a harder pattern. I kept getting off track in the diamonds and stuff. Beautiful though. Frogged a couple of times back to nothing. Ripped quit a bit, Tinked lots.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors; it will look even more amazing when blocked! Umoza


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful! Love the colors; it will look even more amazing when blocked! Umoza


Sure hope the weather cooperates, I have 3 that need blocking.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful colored yarn! Can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous, Dreamfli, and that color is to die for! I'm on row 9 of chart 4, so the end isn't quite in sight, but I am starting to think I will finish some day! I've had a similar experience with tinking - I didn't find it harder necessarily, just got overconfident in thinking I could multitask!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful colour. Can't wait to see it blocked. You like it now, you will love it when it is blocked!
Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh wow! You have one beautiful Glenallen there. Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

The color is wonderful. Looks so soft and fuzzy now, can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks to having a whole ball of Zephyr left over from the Glenallen I knit in July, I now have an Estonian lace scarf, and still have a little more yarn left. I really feel as if I got my money's worth! 
This is the Peacock Tail and Leaf scarf from Nancy Bush's Estonian lace book. Thought I would post a pic here as it is a direct result of having knit the Glenallen shawl and having extra yarn!

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful Britgirl! I have that book and was in awe at the lovely patterns and I am planning to get to at least one; but Dee just keeps coming out with these beautiful shawls where the directions are so clear and wonderful! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sue, that is so lovely! I wish I could knit as fast as you, then I might stand a snowball's chance of getting through all the lace patterns I have saved! I'll have to add her book to my ever-growing list.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Love it Britgirl. 

Is that like a big rectangle? I am trying to find a few of those for people who don't like the point above their assests.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Love it Britgirl.
> 
> It is a rectangle, but not big. Definitely a scarf. It blocked to 11"x 49".
> 
> ...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sue, It is soooo beautiful. Guess I'll have to go looking for that book.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, the scarf is gorgeous! I have that book and plan on knitting MIRALDA'S TRIANGULAR SHAWL from it. I have the yarn, but Dee's designs and other things seem to get in the way.

I have a lot of the Zephyr left from my Glenallen, but haven't decided yet what I'm going to knit with it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are so many beautiful shawls and scarves in there. I would definitely like to knit a shawl, but don't know which one. Like you say, it is hard with all of Dee's designs. Some day I will squeeze one in, or more likely it will be one I really take my time on, knit some, work on and finish something else like one of Dee's shawls, then pick it up again and do some more!

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Sue, the scarf is gorgeous! I have that book and plan on knitting MIRALDA'S TRIANGULAR SHAWL from it. I have the yarn, but Dee's designs and other things seem to get in the way.
> 
> I have a lot of the Zephyr left from my Glenallen, but haven't decided yet what I'm going to knit with it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That sounds like the way to go, Sue, especially for me because I knit slowly.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My Small GlenAllen is done. I need to block which may happen next week, we are supposed to have a couple of days with no rain.
> 
> Size 3 Us Needles (Chiaogoo Lace)
> Knit Picks Shadow Deep Waters Tonal about 455 yards, just 2 rows out of a new skein.
> ...


This is going to be amazing!!! I love the color. Gorgeous. I cant' wait to see blocked...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks to having a whole ball of Zephyr left over from the Glenallen I knit in July, I now have an Estonian lace scarf, and still have a little more yarn left. I really feel as if I got my money's worth!
> This is the Peacock Tail and Leaf scarf from Nancy Bush's Estonian lace book. Thought I would post a pic here as it is a direct result of having knit the Glenallen shawl and having extra yarn!
> 
> Sue


Sue, congratulations!!! That turned out just lovely. You did a fantastic job with your first non-Dee shawl! You should be very proud. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, the scarf is gorgeous! I have that book and plan on knitting MIRALDA'S TRIANGULAR SHAWL from it. I have the yarn, but Dee's designs and other things seem to get in the way.
> 
> I have a lot of the Zephyr left from my Glenallen, but haven't decided yet what I'm going to knit with it.


That Miralda pattern is great too. I have long admired it. Nancy Bush rocks! Every pattern in that book is drop dead gorgeous. Even though I haven't knitted any, I've studied every page of the that book, and walked around with it for months. So inspiring!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice shawl Sue. You are so good and so fast with your knitting. Where do you find all the time? I get a couple hours in the afternoon and maybe a couple in the evening and can't come near doing as much as you. You are amazing.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

When ever I check in there seems to be more and more amazing shawls....congrats to everyone

finally finished chart 4...when ever I sit down to do Glenallen someone either phones or someone here wants to natter,never happens when I am doing mindless knitting.....sods law innit :-D


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have finished my Glenallen and will maybe block it this afternoon. In some places it looks odd,but I love the color.

Linda


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well here is my completed Glenallen.

I used about 500 yards of Knitpicks Baby Alpaca in smoke heather, a US #3 needle, 3 repeats of Chart 2 and final measurement is 66x33. I don't think I have pulled any of my shawls has hard as I did this one.

This was my first travel into the world of lace yarn and it was somewhat of a challenge for me. I had a bit of trouble with the fuzzyness of the yarn as Dee had warned me, especially when I had to frog, but I made it. Having said all that I plan to go back and do a Nadira in lace, just to see if I can do it right this time. It may have to wait until after I get my Christmas projects done, because when I am doing a shawl I don't want to do anything else. 

Hope it looks half as good as others that have been posted here.

Linda


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is beautiful. You did a good job!
Sue


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Linda - it looks beautiful! I was hoping to have mine done by now but alas, I had to put it away to work on stuff for my son's upcoming wedding. I hope mine turns out half as nice -- great job. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Linda, your shawl turned out beautifully! What a gorgeous color! 

I know what you mean about lace yarn. It can be difficult sometimes, and adding the fuzziness just compounds the problem. I admire your perseverence! :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Linda: very beautiful shawl, I like the color too! Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Linda, that is just as beautiful as it can be. Great work!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nicely done Linda. Love the color and the size.

Naniann, is that the new addition to your family? How cute!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> Well here is my completed Glenallen.
> 
> I used about 500 yards of Knitpicks Baby Alpaca in smoke heather, a US #3 needle, 3 repeats of Chart 2 and final measurement is 66x33. I don't think I have pulled any of my shawls has hard as I did this one.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo!!! Your Glenallen is sooooo pretty! You did a fantastic job. I love it. You did a great job blocking it too! Lace always looks best imo when it is blocked super hard, and yours is no exception. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

On a different subject, it is a bit cool tonight in Alexandria, VA, and so I am going out on the town with my red Glenallen! First shawl day of the year. Yahoo!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!

P.S. I think that post just said it all regarding maybe I should broaden my horizons a bit if wear a shawl is such a big deal.

Ummmmmm............NAH!!! It is exciting! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Very nicely done Linda. Love the color and the size.
> 
> Naniann, is that the new addition to your family? How cute!


Yes, that's our new baby. She is a pistol. Haven't laughed so much in years. But she's still needing some direction. Our hands are full.
She pulled my test knit out to my husband while I was shopping and I had a lot of work to do to get it back together. Oh the trials of a new pet.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

nanciann said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Very nicely done Linda. Love the color and the size.
> ...


You can tell in the picture she is spirited. Just pup-i-ness! She'll get it together once she gets you trained. :lol: 
Ahhh! she didn't mean to be naughty! She seemed to know she wasn't to have it, so she took it to your husband. If he had it then it would be his fault if it was messed up, not hers! :lol:
They are fun to watch and yes quite a handful also at times. Still she is cute as a button!
Glad you got the shawl back in shape. I am about to begin the border, I think, unless Dee thinks I can comfortable do one more repeat of body pattern.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

DanaKay, the border is what I was working on and she chewed through several threads and I had to reknit about 6 repeats of the border. At this rate, I will never finish this.
My hubby was not feeling well for over a week and I have been extra busy and not able to knit the way I usually do.
But one of these days I'll be finished.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

nanciann said:


> DanaKay, the border is what I was working on and she chewed through several threads and I had to reknit about 6 repeats of the border. At this rate, I will never finish this.
> My hubby was not feeling well for over a week and I have been extra busy and not able to knit the way I usually do.
> But one of these days I'll be finished.


I can relate. Sure hope all is heading toward good health for your husband.
I have knit the body twice, as, just when I was knitting repeat 20, I decided to count stitches and found I was off. Of course I went looking for the wayward stitch and it turned out that a yo got away from me way back at the first repeat of the chart just as you begin the row. 
I guess I could have stuck in a stitch and carried on, but I have a problem with doing that, so I ripped it all back and worked it again.
My knitting time has been limited lately too. I often say I think I got more knitting done when I was still working a full time job!
Sounds like the little one is teething. If so all yarn be put on notice! We are beyond that stage here for a good while now. My little guy is 3 now. He behaves pretty well. He likes to sleep in under the covers snuggled up.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> On a different subject, it is a bit cool tonight in Alexandria, VA, and so I am going out on the town with my red Glenallen! First shawl day of the year. Yahoo!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I think that post just said it all regarding maybe I should broaden my horizons a bit if wear a shawl is such a big deal.
> 
> Ummmmmm............NAH!!! It is exciting! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


Sooooo... How many wow that's amazing looking, you made that? Where can I get one? Etc.. Did you hear?


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Linda, your smoke shawl is wonderful. Perfect color for dressing up and going out. You did a great job on it.
Very elegant looking.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. It means a lot to me.

Linda


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

ok here is my glen on the wall of pain. stretched to 66 x 27, and this was the smallest knit option. LOL

Lousy pic I will put a better one up when I get her down off the wall and have batteries for my other camera.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, the shawl looks wonderful! I look forward to seeing it off of the wall. I've noticed that, with mine, the color of the shawl doesn't come out close to reality when photographed while being blocked!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Dreamfli, the shawl looks wonderful! I look forward to seeing it off of the wall. I've noticed that, with mine, the color of the shawl doesn't come out close to reality when photographed while being blocked!


I am having a real tough time getting the shawls to look like the colors I see. have another camera that I will try it with when I take it off the wall.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > On a different subject, it is a bit cool tonight in Alexandria, VA, and so I am going out on the town with my red Glenallen! First shawl day of the year. Yahoo!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!
> ...


None! It was dark walking around, and the restaurant was dim, and the waiter could care less. But that is okay, the combination of those dim lights, salmon colored walls, 2 glasses of wine and my sassy red shawl compelled my husband to comment: "Honey, you don't look a day over 40 tonight!" :roll: :lol: Bless his heart!

On another note, your shawl looks fabulous! Can't wait to see the glamour shots when you're ready. It is so pretty, and excellent knitting too!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful Glenallen and I like the color too! Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli can wait to see this beauty off the block and in all it's glory. Great job!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Dreamfli can wait to see this beauty off the block and in all it's glory. Great job!


Thank you, love the pic of the new addition. Looks so cute. My hubby says absolutely not to a small dog. My buddy of 14 years just passed, really miss him.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli can wait to see this beauty off the block and in all it's glory. Great job!
> ...


 My angel just chewed my Holbrook up and I had to unravel half the shawl. What a mess! Little imp. My fault though ... put it too close to her in my basket on the floor next to my chair.

We had a Westie for 15 years and because of our age...wanted a smaller dog to handle ... She takes very little care. Grooming and taking care of....if I can only hold out through the teething stage... Grrrr!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oh no, Nan! What a heartbreak! :XD: One thing for sure, with all of that fabulous lace knitting you're so good at, we know you have perseverence. I look forward to seeing it when you're done - eventually...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure she just thought it was a nice new toy to play with! I'm glad it was you, not me. I have to remember not to leave my knitting on the furniture, not that my dogs will chew it, but rather they seem to think it is there for them to lie down on and I have to very carefully extricate it before it gets tangled up in their claws. I can just imagine it being pulled off the needles, and then I would not be a happy camper, even though it was my fault for leaving it there. I was only gone for a few minutes a little while ago, and Misty, my Cairn decided there was a nice soft place to settle herself! But you love them regardless.

Sue



CathyAnn said:


> Oh no, Nan! What a heartbreak! :XD: One thing for sure, with all of that fabulous lace knitting you're so good at, we know you have perseverence. I look forward to seeing it when you're done - eventually...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

For the first time in months I have no shawls working. I just finished my Wilshire. The colors are really drab looking until it is in the sun. It just shines!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> For the first time in months I have no shawls working. I just finished my Wilshire. The colors are really drab looking until it is in the sun. It just shines!


Oh my, you'll have to get one on needles before lace withdrawal sets in! :lol: 
My Wilshire is the same. I used KnitPicks Opal Shadow or Opal Heather whatever, and inside it looks like a blue gray of sorts, but in the light of day all the tiny flecks of color peek through.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok Ladies and Gents 

Here is my Glenallen in the wild. It is so pretty, I know my mom will love it.

Us #5 Chiaogoo Red Lace needles
Knit Picks Shadow Deep Waters Tonal 1 full skein and 2 rows out of new skein. 450? yards

Took me from the first day Glen was presented as a pattern till last week.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> Ok Ladies and Gents
> 
> Here is my Glenallen in the wild. It is so pretty, I know my mom will love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I was so tickled to have my mishap prone Wilshire off the needles last night! Here is a pic of it preblocking.

This yarn is from Big Lots, I have no idea of what fiber it is. Someone said on Kp that if it Chars and smells like human hair burning then it is probably wool. I bought 5 skeins and used 4.

Used my #5 Red Lace Chiaogoo needles on this.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, your shawls are gorgeous! The blue of the Glenallen is a blue I would love to use in a shawl, and the Wilshire is also beautiful! It looks like it will be nice and warm on cool days and evenings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli, Were you knitting both at once, or what? Both are beautiful. I really like the color your camera says your Glenallen is, and the yarn you used for your Wilshire gives it such a different personality. It begs to be snuggle around your shoulders. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Now What?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Dreamfli, your shawls are gorgeous! The blue of the Glenallen is a blue I would love to use in a shawl, and the Wilshire is also beautiful! It looks like it will be nice and warm on cool days and evenings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is really pretty, I found I had to have a really good light to see the stitches. When tinking it had to wait for daylight and I sat on my porch and did so.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

nanciann said:


> My angel just chewed my Holbrook up and I had to unravel half the shawl. What a mess! Little imp. My fault though ... put it too close to her in my basket on the floor next to my chair.
> 
> We had a Westie for 15 years and because of our age...wanted a smaller dog to handle ... She takes very little care. Grooming and taking care of....if I can only hold out through the teething stage... Grrrr!


OHHH, Nanciann! 
I think my heart stopped there for a second. Maybe you need to buy just bad tasting yarn until your little Angel gets through the teething stage. At least she didn't eat the whole thing.

Our Springer Spaniel (who departed more than 20 years ago) teethed on my poor spinning wheel. He turned out to be such a special dog, that I wouldn't replace the gnawed on pieces for nothing. He also teethed on my son's ears. That kid would just sit on the floor with tears flowing down his cheeks, letting the dog chew away.

I hope you survive and your Holbrook survives and Angel survives.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli, Were you knitting both at once, or what? Both are beautiful. I really like the color your camera says your Glenallen is, and the yarn you used for your Wilshire gives it such a different personality. It begs to be snuggle around your shoulders. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Now What?


At one point I had 3 shawls going at the same time. I am waiting for the Holbrook to start my next one. I have the needles and yarn sitting on my desk in anticipation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your Wilshire. I'm glad that it made it this far. Enjoy your new shawls.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> I was so tickled to have my mishap prone Wilshire off the needles last night! Here is a pic of it preblocking.
> 
> This yarn is from Big Lots, I have no idea of what fiber it is. Someone said on Kp that if it Chars and smells like human hair burning then it is probably wool. I bought 5 skeins and used 4.
> 
> Used my #5 Red Lace Chiaogoo needles on this.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What yarn are your going with for Holbrook?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What yarn are your going with for Holbrook?


It is a Blood Red acrylic, fingering weight. I got it from the Thrift shop in one of my finds there. I know acrylic is not the yarn of choice but I have to use what I have for a while.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Love your Wilshire. I'm glad that it made it this far. Enjoy your new shawls.
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


Neither one are for me. LOL Wilshire is going to a friend that lost her husband a couple of months back. She is lost after 40 years of marriage, she is having a hard time adjusting.

The Glen I was going to keep, but while making it, I knew that it was meant for my Mom instead.

I have yet to keep any of my shawls. All have been given to family. My red one is all ready spoken for by my husbands Aunt.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Do you have the Holbrook pattern yet? I just looked and couldn't find it on Craftsy, but found it on Ravelry.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I looked a little bit ago and didn't see it, I will be off to Ravelry to get it. I am very excited, that one is so pretty.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> I looked a little bit ago and didn't see it, I will be off to Ravelry to get it. I am very excited, that one is so pretty.


Ok I have mine. Now off to read and knit!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's on Craftsy now.

Sue 


Pacific Rose said:


> Do you have the Holbrook pattern yet? I just looked and couldn't find it on Craftsy, but found it on Ravelry.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I all ready have a Holbrook question. On the M1L and M1R are there going to be holes showing in the pattern like a YO?

Never mind found it on You Tube I am doing the right ones wrong.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreanfli, those shawls!!! WOW! Your Glenallen is so ethereal and very wonderful. And the Wilshire looks totally cool with that yarn. I wouldn't have thought the pattern would look so fabulous with that kind of yarn, but it does! I think because the stripes are small enough. And the colors are my favorite!



Dreamfli said:


> Ok I all ready have a Holbrook question. On the M1L and M1R are there going to be holes showing in the pattern like a YO?
> 
> Never mind found it on You Tube I am doing the right ones wrong.


There will be holes if you block it crazy tight like I did. But that is okay. They are different sized holes from the usual YO holes and will look very pretty. They are very visible on my blue shawl.

Do you all the have link to the Holbrook KAL yet? It is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109421-1.html


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamfli: I absolutely love both of your shawls, especially the Glenallen, blue is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Dremfli, both your shawls are lovely. Is the Wilshire done in worsted weight? Looks heavier than most of the shawls. I like that one the best. But I love the color of the Glenallen.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

OHHH, Nanciann! 
I think my heart stopped there for a second. Maybe you need to buy just bad tasting yarn until your little Angel gets through the teething stage. At least she didn't eat the whole thing.

Our Springer Spaniel (who departed more than 20 years ago) teethed on my poor spinning wheel. He turned out to be such a special dog, that I wouldn't replace the gnawed on pieces for nothing. He also teethed on my son's ears. That kid would just sit on the floor with tears flowing down his cheeks, letting the dog chew away.

I hope you survive and your Holbrook survives and Angel survives.[/quote]

Rose...
Sorry I didn't answer this right away. Missed it somehow. Our little angel is called Trina short for Katrina. She is special already. She was after my yarn because of my scent on it...I am sure. I wasn't paying attention to her as I should have been. My fault completely. I am redoing the border at the moment and hope to keep at it until it's done. I have really poked with this one. Was a few rows short of being finished...Never took so long knitting as I have with this one. Too many things have stopped me. But it will get done and the funny thing was that this was perhaps the most perfectly knit shawl I have ever done...Let's see if I can do that twice.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Nanciann,
So she's just a tiny hurricane? 

I'm anxious to see your Holbrook. The ones I've seen so far have turned out soooo beautiful, but with a pattern like this, how else could they look? I'm really anxious to start another one.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Nanciann,
> So she's just a tiny hurricane?
> 
> I'm anxious to see your Holbrook. The ones I've seen so far have turned out soooo beautiful, but with a pattern like this, how else could they look? I'm really anxious to start another one.


Yes, she's our little hurricane...4 pound whirlwind...

My Holbrook (poor baby) will be a few more days I'm afraid... but soon, I hope.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

MyGlenallen shawl is finally finished,
I used scrumptious lace by Fyberspates in treacle toffee colour,1000 yards per skein so I had a bit left over from 1 skein,used 3.23mm needles,measures 38x72


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Agnes, Your Glenallen is gorgeous. That's the exact color of the leaves that are falling here in my back yard. It's so warm and inviting. I think it's convenient that you didn't have to start the 2nd skein... no fussing with joining yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Agnes, beautiful shawl. Love that colour.

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you both x


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

So beautiful! And I love that color.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Agnes, stunning! :thumbup: The color of yours looks just like my copper Zephyr yarn! At least in these pictures.

You did a beautiful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful color and knitting. Umoza


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!! I absolutely love the color.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its so beautiful! well done! I have that same yarn in that color havent found the pattern to go with it yet.....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This Glenallen is stupendous! The color is amazing. Your knitting is too! I love it so much! Such a great version of the design.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Agnes, your Glenallen is lovely. Such a pretty fall color and your knitting is perfect. Very pretty.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you xxx


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Your Glenallen is absolutely perfect!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

One more pattern row and then bind off! Yarn came yesterday for Holbrook - not what I hoped it would be in color but OK just the same. Stuck doing clothing alterations (ugh!) now, back to knitting tomorrow.


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

I cant wait to start the Glenallen shawl. I am going to use a fingering weight yarn that I dyed myself. It is a very soft green color. Ill probably start this weekend.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lindanixon said:


> I cant wait to start the Glenallen shawl. I am going to use a fingering weight yarn that I dyed myself. It is a very soft green color. Ill probably start this weekend.


Yarn you dyed yourself has to be a bonus in using it to knit with. I look forward to seeing your finished Glenallen!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

You will like Glenallen. It is such a beautiful shawl. I made mine in Yak, so it is quite warm. Once I get all my WIP's caught up, I think I will make another perhaps in Zephyr lace weight.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

My completed Glenallen. So very light! Used Filatura Di Crosa Centolavaggi yarn in cream with size US3 needles. Will be sending to my cousin.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Just as lovely as it can be. Lucky cousin.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

DanaKay said:


> Agnes and Sue, Looking good  Like the colors too.
> CathyAnn, I have some yarn that makes Zephyr feel like I am using worsted weight compared. I really like the Zephyr. For me personally I find it very easy to work with.
> That Copper is going to be simply gorgeous. Hope you hang in there with it.
> 
> Enjoy knitting this fantastic pattern everyone.


I LOVE your avatar! Virtual knitting! Gotta love it!

Wendy


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SweetLorraine, that is a gorgeous Glenallen! You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Talk about BEAUTIFUL!!! I do believe I see beads!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

So ethereal!! It is gorgeous, like gossamer wings! Lorraine, you really did a great job. Lucky cousin indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your glenallen is so soft and creamy looking. You did a
wonderful job. Lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

SweetLorraine,
Love the shawl. I really like the colour. You did a superb job.

Sue


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Love it..well done.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Classy! Love it.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> My completed Glenallen. So very light! Used Filatura Di Crosa Centolavaggi yarn in cream with size US3 needles. Will be sending to my cousin.


Now I can hardly wait to get mind done. Don't you just love that yarn. It is, I believe, my favorite lace yarn. I do hope that I can do as well as you have!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet comments. And, yes, there are beads on the border.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Any body else struggle with this pattern? I have had my Glenn in time out more than I have knitted it. I can't knit on it when hubby is around, kitty is awake, or when tired. So needless to say I don't get much knitting time on it. I really need to finish it and get it blocked so my daughter can take it to Grandma when she visits. I only have a week to finish 2.5 charts. AHHHH! I don't know if I will make it or not.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli, I found that the border is much easier than the body. It sounds like you are getting close. You can do it. Drink your morning coffee then tell hubby to take kitty for a drive. LOL!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hubby has retreated to the office outside, kitty outside playing in the yard, roast in the crock pot, I took a nap and now I can knit in peace.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rosalie is right... the border is easier than the body, more intuitive to memorize. (I forgot.) You're on the home stretch--you can do it!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok on Chart 5 and it is going much faster. I may get through just in time.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

:-D Chart 5 done! End in sight! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok my second and final Glenn Allen is finished. Sorry Dee I just don't have any nerves left to do this one again.

Chiagoo #4 red lace needles
Knit Picks Shadow Tonal in Deep Waters Colorway
I did 3 repeats then the rest of the shawl.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, it's absolutely stunning!!! What a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You stayed with it and now really have something to be proud of! WTG! (And I really like the color.)


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks CathyAnn. I love that color way. That is the third shawl made with it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Dreamfli, and love that color!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

new pics of mom's shawl


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Luscious!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok my second and final Glenn Allen is finished. Sorry Dee I just don't have any nerves left to do this one again.
> 
> Chiagoo #4 red lace needles
> Knit Picks Shadow Tonal in Deep Waters Colorway
> I did 3 repeats then the rest of the shawl.


Sorry the shawl gave you such a hard time, but wow! the end result is really stupendous. It is gorgeous. Really. But I know it was not the most "relaxing" knit on the planet, harder to memorize than most. I love the dark color for this design, really shows off the geometry of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Sorry the shawl gave you such a hard time, but wow! the end result is really stupendous. It is gorgeous. Really. But I know it was not the most "relaxing" knit on the planet, harder to memorize than most. I love the dark color for this design, really shows off the geometry of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Its just this one pattern. I love the looks of it once its done. Getting there not so much. LOL.

I have another Holbrook on needles and my Friend gave me a hank of Misty Alpaca from Stitches South. Beautiful red blend. I think it wants to be a Holbrook too.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Its just this one pattern. I love the looks of it once its done. Getting there not so much. LOL.
> 
> I have another Holbrook on needles and my Friend gave me a hank of Misty Alpaca from Stitches South. Beautiful red blend. I think it wants to be a Holbrook too.


My friend Susan says I am a knitter with a capital K


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Love that colour.

Sue


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Just completed my NanciAnn and decided to tackle the Glenallen.
Are there any videos for the Right-Leaning double Decrease - ssk-L-pnso-R?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> Just completed my NanciAnn and decided to tackle the Glenallen.
> Are there any videos for the Right-Leaning double Decrease - ssk-L-pnso-R?


If you look at the Chart Legend in the pattern, you will find an explanation. You do exactly as it says: do an ssk and then transfer the resulting stitch back to the left needle. Then, pass the stitch to the left of it over it and off of the needle. Now transfer the stitch back to the right needle and continue with the row.

You know how to pass a slipped stitch over a stitch on the right needle. Well, this is on the left needle.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> new pics of mom's shawl


That has to be one of the most beautiful Glenallens I've ever seen! WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Finishex with my Catoctin, halfway thru my Nanciann, and the it will be back to my Glenallen. It is my favorite because - BECAUSE - of the intricacy yet I am honest enough with myself to know that I need winter and concentrated time to work on this beauty; not the distracted summer activities that have me picking up easier knitting. But whatever the season - the needles keep flying!  Debi


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn! I got it! For some reason, your explanation seems clearer than the one in the Chart Legend. Guess I was reading too much into it. I still wish there was another way to do a right-leaning double decrease!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> Thanks CathyAnn! I got it! For some reason, your explanation seems clearer than the one in the Chart Legend. Guess I was reading too much into it. I still wish there was another way to do a right-leaning double decrease!


I understand, but you'll get into the rhythm of it. Your shawl will be gorgeous!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so very much for your encouraging words!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all! I had been lurking in the background working this when I had a moment, alternately enthralled and frustrated as this was not something I could just 'do'. I had to sit, study and work through this one and I LOVE the end result! (So does the birthday girl!) i made this using Blue Heron Fibers Bamboo Lace in Carnelian, using size 4 needles. Having never worked with bamboo fiber before I was a little daunted when it came to blocking. I had been warned that it is not the strongest fiber in the bunch, so I did t do my normal 'block it till it screams for mercy' pulling and pinning job. The design opened up lovely enough to show its Art Deco stylings. 
Thank you Dee, for a challenge that I will accept over and over!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a gorgeous Glenallen! It is still my favorite of all of Dee's patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. You did a wonderful job, both knitting and blocking.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sooooooo beautiful! The Glenallen has to be one of the most exquisite designs ever, and you did a wonderful job on it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Now THAT is one GORGEOUS Glenallen! Talk about strutting its stuff!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am so glad to see somebody besides me is still working on the Glenallen --- one of my favorites! Debi


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks as it was worth every second and frustration needed to make that last stitch and throw it across your shoulders! Way to be!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ladies - Thank you from the bottom of my heart! My friend Kristen (in the photos) LOVES it as does her baby girl Abigail. Her mom (who is an avid knitter and retired Home Ec teacher) was up from Florida to visit this weekend and she wanted to 'borrow it' long term ;-) I have a feeling we will be trading patterns, tips and projects. 
I am going to be casting on another one after Christmas - I found some charcoal grey Alpaca at the Shenandoah Fiber Festival and will indulge in one for Me (finally)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> Ladies - Thank you from the bottom of my heart! My friend Kristen (in the photos) LOVES it as does her baby girl Abigail. Her mom (who is an avid knitter and retired Home Ec teacher) was up from Florida to visit this weekend and she wanted to 'borrow it' long term ;-) I have a feeling we will be trading patterns, tips and projects.
> I am going to be casting on another one after Christmas - I found some charcoal grey Alpaca at the Shenandoah Fiber Festival and will indulge in one for Me (finally)


How is alpaca to work with? Does it tolerate hard stretching for a shawl? I have some I've been afraid to use, for some reason.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I made my first Holbrook with Alpaca lace weight. It screamed and screamed but blocked out beautifully.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> Hi all! I had been lurking in the background working this when I had a moment, alternately enthralled and frustrated as this was not something I could just 'do'. I had to sit, study and work through this one and I LOVE the end result! (So does the birthday girl!) i made this using Blue Heron Fibers Bamboo Lace in Carnelian, using size 4 needles. Having never worked with bamboo fiber before I was a little daunted when it came to blocking. I had been warned that it is not the strongest fiber in the bunch, so I did t do my normal 'block it till it screams for mercy' pulling and pinning job. The design opened up lovely enough to show its Art Deco stylings.
> Thank you Dee, for a challenge that I will accept over and over!


WOW!!! I love your Glenallen. I do like it in red... since one of my samples is red! Glenallen is not for the faint of heart that is for sure! The body pattern is a but daunting to work, but it is such a unusual stitch pattern it is worth the effort. You did a lovely job... perfection!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I made my first Holbrook with Alpaca lace weight. It screamed and screamed but blocked out beautifully.


LOL!!! I made the Liz with Alpaca and I just didn't want to part with it it was so lucious! I pulled and pinned and pulled some more. I'm surprised you didn't hear her hollerin' on the west coast! She only relaxed a little bit after blocking and the recipient (a mom-to-be named Liz) just loves it and how warm it is in spite of how lightweight it is.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamfli and mamapro: your shawls are absolutely gorgeous; just stunning. You both did a fantastic job on them.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! I have done this pattern twice, I swore I wouldn't do it again, but I think I might! One for me to match my Mom's


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Alpajem - Thank you very much!!! This was a couple of firsts for me and I was rather pleased with the results. Working with the bamboo fiber was an absolute joy!


----------

